# Snobby Knitters?



## Martha Darbonne (May 26, 2014)

I am new to knitting. I was amazed to hear of personality differences between knitters and crocheters. I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really? Crochet does seem faster, and more patterns are found for fun stuff (like puppets, stuffed animals and embellishments). But really, do the choice of patterns mean knitters are more 'stuck up'?
Within the last five months, I have also tried to learn to crochet. I do find the mechanics of it more difficult: holding the yarn for the correct tension, seeing the proper insertion point of the stitch for the hook, and counting the stitches. But, is this because I'm trying to learn both knit and crochet simultaneously? So, let me ask...
I've tried both skills and am still learning. I certainly don't want to be judged based on the fiber art I have chosen to learn. What do you think; are knitters snobbier?


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I find it silly to be snobby about anything. There are beautiful, difficult things to be made in both knitting and crocheting. I do both, but don't think one is "better" than the other. No, I do not think knitters are snobbier than crocheters.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I am not sure if knitters are more snobbish or not but after reading some of the posts on KP over the past couple of years I think it is obvious that there are some snobby people, lol. We have some know it alls, and some that feel that "their" way is the only way and if you don't do it "their" way then you are doing it wrong. I have learned which topics not to follow and which people not to follow on their posts too. Overall, I think KP is a great site with the vast majority being extremely nice, helpful and not in the least snobbish. I knit and crochet, I do think it would be difficult to try learning both at the same time. You are right the tension and the manner of holding the yarn and needles differ so much. Well, good luck, can't wait to see some of your projects.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I have met some who are. But they may just be more opinionated people in the first place. I also have met some crocheters who put any knitters' work to shame. I have also met some crafters who are yarn snobs and will only use yarn that would put me in the poor house. I say make what you like whatever way you like. Most KPers will appreciate your work!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

My mom was a crocheter and I am a knitter. We both did some of each, but I find knitting more fun and she found crocheting more fun. It's a matter of taste. I like thick crust pizza; she liked thin crust. I don't see anything in either craft to be snobby about. If I were going to be snobby, I'd have to have enough money to HIRE someone to knit for me.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


Agree


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I find it silly to be snobby about anything. There are beautiful, difficult things to be made in both knitting and crocheting. I do both, but don't think one is "better" than the other. No, I do not think knitters are snobbier than crocheters.


 :thumbup: KP is one of the nicest, friendliest sites you will find! I love it here, everyone is soooooo helpful!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't find that to be true, at least not on this site. Everyone on here will go beyond the limit to help you if need be. If you have run into a "knitting snob" so to speak I would venture to say that person is a snob period.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know where you heard that, but it's complete nonsense. I've never even heard that before.

I knit and crochet, learned both when I was about 8 years old. I switch back and forth between the two skills, based on the project I'm making. So, does that mean I have a dual personality - snobbier on the days I'm knitting and not snobby on the days I crochet or when I don't do either? I don't think so.  

It's like saying someone who quilts is snobbier than someone who does needlepoint, or someone who does beading by hand is snobbier than someone who uses a loom to do beadwork.

There is absolutely no basis in that opinion, except maybe in the narrow-mindedness of the person who told you that.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I honestly don't care what other people think of me. My DIL's mom doesn't have a clue why I enjoy knitting and reading - because those are not HER interests. Be content in your own life.
It'll be interesting to see what others think, but it won't change the way I feel about my life.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


To be snobby is one thing, to be cruel & rude is another & can be found in many places.
This list by far has the most caring, sharing people I have found . 
My take on a Snob can have two meanings.
1. To prefer the finer things in life and not settle for less.
2. To think one is better than other's. jmo


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Martha,
I think it's great that you have an interest in both fiber arts. I knit and crochet, and find it easier to knit, but quicker to crochet. Both take practice to become proficient, so be kind to yourself and allow for the learning curve you'll need to feel more comfortable. Please don't let opinion sway your inclination to do both, for you'll find that often, a knitting pattern will also have elements of crochet for finishing an item, and it's great to have the skill in your pocket. Just enjoy yourself, for really, that's what we need to take away from our choices.  Good luck! Lynn


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

I have been fortunate to have friends and family that appreciate my knitting and crocheting blankets. They are grateful for the gifts I hand knit and save every project without giving it away. I myself do not have any thing that I have knit or crocheted except for my kitty. it gives me a lot of joy to knit and once in a while crochet. Snobbishness is a personality trait and has nothing to do with which craft we choose, I hope. Like Pocahontas, it does not matter to me what other people think...I teach those that want to learn for no charge as it was taught to me. I am happy doing what I do and I hope it's the same for others! To each their own way of keeping busy even if it is watching TV while social networking as we knit! ;-)


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont think I am a snob with anything. I learned to knit when I was 7 sitting on the mangle with my gran saying in, over, off. I learned to crochet when I was 13. I am now 67 and find patterns I like for toys, clothes, house or anything. If I see a pattern I like, crochet or knit I do it. It is what I want. It is what I do. Do what you feel easy and comfy with. There are no rules for knitting or crochet. Just do it.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

btw: I suffer from a combination of 3 rare diseases: Hereditary Hemorrhagic Telangiectasia - A genetic disorder of the blood vessels, Pulmonary Arterial Hypertension - High pressure in the lungs and Von Willebrand's Factor VIII Insufficiency - no clotting factor. The first one has severe nose bleeds for its symptoms. The second can cause nose bleeds and the third does not allow clotting! It amazes me that I am still alive....simply the Divine Grace! I request my family and friends to donate to Curehht.org or phassociation.org and when they do, gift them a token of my appreciation. So, we are both happy - a reason for joy in my knitting and a way to remember me by for the recipients.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


You got that right!

Fiona. 😉😉😉


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

I love to knit, and cannot crochet well at all. 
There are things you can make with either craft that cannot be duplicated with the other.
Learn all that you can, and enjoy the ride


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I knit and crochet. I really think there is room for both. I crochet some things because I feel like crocheting while I knit other things only because I want to. I belong to a group that has women who crochet, others who knit and still others who either do embroidery or cross stitch all are welcome and I really haven't seen any snobbery. I do know a few people not on this site but they are fiber snobs. They think the only fiber there is in the world is wool and if you knit with something else they look down on you. Not everyone wants to work with wool, some are allergic to wool while others prefer other fibers. I think that every fiber artist has to choose which fiber they want to work with and whether they want to knit, crochet,or weave.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Martha. I knit and crochet. I will knit afghans and put a crochet edging on. It all depends on what you like. One of the best things is knowing both. Something I want knitted while other things I want crochet. Once you tackle both you will also have your choice. Have fun that's all that matters.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

If you mean by snobbier that knitters think their work is somehow better than crocheted work, I don't believe any knitter would think that. They are each a different craft and skill, and I think knitters, especially the ones here at KP, appreciate and value another's skill and craft as much as they value their own. 

Maybe it's the fact that as women mature (okay, I mean, get old -- like I am), they establish strong opinions, and they like to express those opinions for whoever will listen. A forum like this one is a great platform for expressing those strong opinions. One of my favorite things to do every day is grab my cuppa coffee and sit down to read all the KP "chit-chat" that is sure to entertain.

But I'm rambling ........ &#128576;&#128540;


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> Well, I am not sure if knitters are more snobbish or not but after reading some of the posts on KP over the past couple of years I think it is obvious that there are some snobby people, lol. We have some know it alls, and some that feel that "their" way is the only way and if you don't do it "their" way then you are doing it wrong. I have learned which topics not to follow and which people not to follow on their posts too. Overall, I think KP is a great site with the vast majority being extremely nice, helpful and not in the least snobbish. I knit and crochet, I do think it would be difficult to try learning both at the same time. You are right the tension and the manner of holding the yarn and needles differ so much. Well, good luck, can't wait to see some of your projects.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I also knit and crochet. After a while it is easy to switch from one to the other. I also quilt, and have found that in each craft there are those who prefer to work with high-end fabrics and yarns and seem to look down on those who don't use the top of the line. I have a budget--fixed income-- and I love my projects as much as if they were made of the finest materials. To each his own. Don't let anyone discourage you and really, who cares what other people think?


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

I go both ways!!!! depends on my mood,project,pattern, sizing of yarn and needles. knitting for me goes faster, but if there is a pattern i particularly want to do in crochet, i will. i love to do scarfs. i will try out a new pattern on 1-2 repeats(or more) and continue to make a new scarf. i am know around here as The Scarf Lady. My mother,g-mother,ALL 8 Aunts and around 10 cousins all do both, AND none of them are snobs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I read all the posts so far no one brought up LYS. Is it True that LYS only work with knitters and not people who crochet? At least by us that is True. Could that be why knitters are consider to be Snobby because some think of LYs to be that way. 

I'm fortunate to be able to crochet and knit, they both have their priorities.


----------



## asianprces (Jul 19, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


I totally agree ... everyone needs to chill ... there is no reason to be snobby about anything ... I knit ... I crochet ... I do embroidery ... I have hooked rugs ... I teach knitting and crocheting to anyone who wants to learn ... so long as people utilize what I make, I will continue making things. I don't think my work is superior to anyone else's by any stretch of my imagination. It all has to do with the personality of the person. Some people, for some unknown reason, think they are better than other people. We all were born without clothes ... we will all die at some point ... people just need to be more tolerate of others. We all need to learn to live with the rest of this world. No reason to be a snob. JMO


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

What is LYS?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I read all the posts so far no one brought up LYS. Is it True that LYS only work with knitters and not people who crochet? At least by us that is True. Could that be why knitters are consider to be Snobby because some think of LYs to be that way.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be able to crochet and knit, they both have their priorities.


There is no unbiased LYS - IMO. They are their own downfall - IMO


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> What is LYS?


Local Yarn Shop - not the big box stores like Michaels or Joanns.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Well, I am not sure if knitters are more snobbish or not but after reading some of the posts on KP over the past couple of years I think it is obvious that there are some snobby people, lol. We have some know it alls, and some that feel that "their" way is the only way and if you don't do it "their" way then you are doing it wrong. I have learned which topics not to follow and which people not to follow on their posts too. Overall, I think KP is a great site with the vast majority being extremely nice, helpful and not in the least snobbish. I knit and crochet, I do think it would be difficult to try learning both at the same time. You are right the tension and the manner of holding the yarn and needles differ so much. Well, good luck, can't wait to see some of your projects.


And how have these people who've told you how to do things fared? Have you changed your methods to theirs?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Nope, I personally feel that whatever way works best for the individual and if the end product is to their own liking then they should do what they find is comfortable for them. I studied under a Russian master knitter at one time and she told us that not everyone holds their needles the same way but that does not make one way Superior over any other way. Personally, I have not had anyone "tell" me how to do things but I have read it on KP. Kp is for the vast majority a wonderful place to come, share ideas, patterns, methods, offer encouragement and information with each other. Very few snobs, but those that are I think it is just their own personality.



WindingRoad said:


> And how have these people who've told you how to do things fared? Have you changed your methods to theirs?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks . Now I know what LYS stands for. ;-) 
Actually I like all yarn stores. I have found that I want to see the yarns in person. Touch and feel. Also, I really like to see samples of how a yarn works up. Colors also are best for me to see in person. 
Once I've found a yarn I like for all of the above reasons,
I will order on line . Especially when a particular yarn is on sale. Or not. ;-) 
I also appreciate it when a KPR's share the yarns they have used for their projects.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I have done and learned both to knit and crochet at the same time, in the 7'th grade over 55 years ago. I admit that knitting takes longer and looks more elegant but crocheting is so much more versatile and goes so much more quickly. I've never been a snob about anything so I wouldn't consider being a snob because I knit more than I crochet. I love them both!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Nope, I personally feel that whatever way works best for the individual and if the end product is to their own liking then they should do what they find is comfortable for them. I studied under a Russian master knitter at one time and she told us that not everyone holds their needles the same way but that does not make one way Superior over any other way. Personally, I have not had anyone "tell" me how to do things but I have read it on KP. Kp is for the vast majority a wonderful place to come, share ideas, patterns, methods, offer encouragement and information with each other. Very few snobs, but those that are I think it is just their own personality.


Again I'll ask if those methods work in your opinion. Telling people what to do here.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I remember one poster who criticized crochet as being "old fashioned" and that although she could do it, she didn't like the look of it and preferred knitting (and she got an "earful" of replies in defense of crochet for that statement.) Of course, she also criticized any knitting methods that didn't live up to her liking or was different that what she did. Thank goodness she disappeared into the abyss and is no longer posting. 

Other than the above, I do not recall or know of any criticisms by anyone that knitting is better than crochet. I would love to crochet complicated patterns...I can do the basics, but I have never been able to wrap my brain around anything complex. I am in awe (and envious) of those who produce beautiful crocheted items. 

I'm a knitter and I get very excited and enthusiastic when I come across a new pattern or technique that makes my knitting experience more enjoyable and will always share my thoughts and ideas, but what works for me doesn't work for everyone. That is what is so wonderful about KP - a platform to share and discuss ideas, try them out, tweak them, and learn from each other. I learn something new every time I check in - and if nothing else, I am constantly amazed and inspired by the projects and pictures others share.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

:thumbup:



mopgenorth said:


> I remember one poster who criticized crochet as being "old fashioned" and that although she could do it, she didn't like it and preferred knitting (and she got an "earful" of replies in defense of crochet for that statement.) Of course, she also criticized any knitting methods that didn't live up to her liking or was different that what she did. Thank goodness she disappeared into the abyss and is no longer posting.
> 
> Other than the above, I do not recall know of any criticisms by anyone that knitting is better than crochet. I would love to crochet complicated patterns...I can do the basics, but I have never been able to wrap my brain around anything complex. I am in awe (and envious) of those who produce beautiful crocheted items.
> 
> I'm a knitter and I get very excited and enthusiastic when I come across a new pattern or technique that makes my knitting experience more enjoyable and will always share my thoughts and ideas, but what works for me doesn't work for everyone. That is what is so wonderful about KP - a platform to share and discuss ideas, try them out, tweak them, and learn from each other. I learn something new every time I check in - and if nothing else, I am constantly amazed and inspired by the projects and pictures others share.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I read all the posts so far no one brought up LYS. Is it True that LYS only work with knitters and not people who crochet? At least by us that is True. Could that be why knitters are consider to be Snobby because some think of LYs to be that way.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be able to crochet and knit, they both have their priorities.


I don't think that is true of my LYS because the owner does not knit she only crochets. They have a crochet group that meets on Wednesday from 4-6 and welcome knitters any crocheter who needs help can go on Wednesday night and the owner will help them. They have a knitting group that meets on Thursday from 5-7 and also welcome crocheters. The employee who runs the Thursday night group can help with either knitting or crocheting. They have both knitters and crocheters go on either night.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I read all the posts so far no one brought up LYS. Is it True that LYS only work with knitters and not people who crochet? At least by us that is True. Could that be why knitters are consider to be Snobby because some think of LYs to be that way.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be able to crochet and knit, they both have their priorities.


My LYS offers both knitting and crochet classes, so I don't think that's an issue, unless it's the owner of a specific shop.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> ... I do think it would be difficult to try learning both at the same time. You are right the tension and the manner of holding the yarn and needles differ so much. ...


Maybe I was just lucky. At age 8, I nagged until my grandmother showed me how to knit. She didn't hold her yarn the way my classmates did, but I wasn't paying attention to that, just the formation of the stitches. 
Not to be outdone by _her_ mother, my mother showed me how to crochet. The only difference in the way I hold my tool(s) and yarn/thread is that my left index finger is further away from the hook when crocheting than from the needle tips when knitting. 
I've been doing both for the last sixty years, and I find it astounding that _some_ practitioners of one look down upon practitioners of the other. However, it _is_ true that some are snobbish about their chosen craft and/or their preferred fibre. Just smile, ignore their prattle, and do what and how best pleases you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> There is no unbiased LYS - IMO. They are their own downfall - IMO


So right you are! :thumbup:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

It is really nice to have both skills. Like one KPer said, some knits have crocheted finish. Some items are just better knit and some better crocheted. Some knitting is easy, some is difficult. Same with crochet. It's your hobby so don't let someone else dictate what is "good" and what is "bad".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Thanks . Now I know what LYS stands for. ;-)
> Actually I like all yarn stores. I have found that I want to see the yarns in person. Touch and feel. Also, I really like to see samples of how a yarn works up. Colors also are best for me to see in person.
> Once I've found a yarn I like for all of the above reasons,
> I will order on line . Especially when a particular yarn is on sale. Or not. ;-)
> I also appreciate it when a KPR's share the yarns they have used for their projects.


Your penchant for seeing and handling the yarn in person and then purchasing online is one reason many LYS are hurting, if they haven't already gone belly-up. I understand you, and I mourn the demise of the LYS, but I do not see any alternative.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your penchant for seeing and handling the yarn in person and then purchasing online is one reason many LYS are hurting, if they haven't already gone belly-up. I understand you, and I mourn the demise of the LYS, but I do not see any alternative.


I go into many shops selling many different things and wonder how they stay in business. How much does an appliance store have to sell every day? How much yarn does a yarn shop have to sell each day just to keep the lights on and order more stock? I just don't see that much being purchased anywhere really.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I always that the LYS should carry supplies for both knitters and the ones who crochets. I'm glad to see that all LYS aren't the same. 

The more you know about different crafting skills the more versatile you can be.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i started out knitting as a teen. some 15 or so years later tried to learn crochet. found it incredibly difficult. another 5 years after that, i bought a crochet pattern book with 99 granny squares and taught myself.

these are my reflections:

1. there are certain things that can be done only in one of the two crafts - or can be done more easily. cabling. ribbing. those are easier in knit. they can be done in crochet. lace with super large eyelets is usually only possible in crochet. i have seen a handful of large eyelet laces in knitting - it's fairly rare.

2. knitting takes more time and more yarn. crochet is quicker and more economical.

3. counting stitches is really easy in knitting. if it goes over the needle, it's a stitch. i find myself hunting a bit when i crochet, especially if it is an intricate pattern.

as for the people who engage in these crafts, i think any snobbery is based on the personality and not the craft.

so - feed your soul. if it pleases you to crochet, then crochet. if it pleases you to knit, then knit. if it pleases you to combine them both to befuddle the crowd, why then combine them.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Like I said before do what you want and enjoy there are no rules


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> ... 2. knitting takes more time and more yarn. crochet is quicker and more economical. ...


Once upon a time in a long forgotten how-to manual, I read that crochet takes three times as much yarn as knitting. I didn't believe it, so - with a scientific bent of mind - I experimented.
I took needles and hook of the same size. 
I used the same yarn.
I knitted up a swatch in stockinette.
I crocheted a swatch in single crochet.
I ripped out both swatches and measured the lengths. 
It's true ... *IF* there aren't any deliberate holes in the design. Once you add lace work to either, all bets are off!

If one is proficient at both, crochet will probably prove faster at producing a given swath of fabric than knitting. If your skills at each are inequal, then the results will vary.

However, all this seeming competition between the merits of one yarny or thready craft over the other are not worth entertaining. Both have their place and each can be incorporated into another. Crocheted ribbing sucks at keeping mittens or a toque on and the wind out. It's far bulkier around a body's widest part as the bottom of a sweater. So, such items may be better constructed with a knitted ribbing. Knitted edging on a baby blanket due to be dragged all over with a toddler is easily protected by the addition of a reverse single crochet border. The insertion of a delicate thread crochet piece in the bodice of a top can make an ordinary top extraordinary. There may not be many published patterns that combine both, but that's the fault of the pattern writers, not the crafts.

Above all, enjoy what you do!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I read all the posts so far no one brought up LYS. Is it True that LYS only work with knitters and not people who crochet? At least by us that is True. Could that be why knitters are consider to be Snobby because some think of LYs to be that way.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be able to crochet and knit, they both have their priorities.


I've noticed that in past years all the LYS's in my area catered to knitters mostly; as they never had any crocheted samples in their stores or very few, if any, crochet needles. Also recall reading a KP post about a lady who was shopping in her LYS and noticed a definite 'attitude change' when she mentioned that her project was crochet. They weren't so helpful after that.

However, I have never encountered any direct snobbery in all the years I was crocheting before I learned to knit. Lately though, I have noticed that the LYS's in my area now have a lot of crochet & knit samples as well as supplies for both. In fact, I've noticed that the current trend seems to be more towards crocheting (more books & classes offered at Joann's & Michaels). But I don't think one is better than the other...they are both quite different in how they drape & how the stitches are made. I can admire & appreciate both. Although I prefer to knit more these days, I will be happy to teach either if I am asked. It is definitely a plus to know how to crochet as well as knit.

Martha, if you should ever encounter anyone who knits and looks down on those who crochet, just remember this...with all the new inventive technology today, there is no such thing as a machine that crochets. To date, they have been unable to make a machine that can duplicate hand made crochet. If you see a crocheted item for sale in a store or craft show, it was made by hand. I still think it's kind of cool to have a needle art skill that a machine can't duplicate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> ... there is no such thing as a machine that crochets. To date, they have been unable to make a machine that can duplicate hand made crochet. If you see a crocheted item for sale in a store or craft show, it was made by hand. I still think it's kind of cool to have a needle art skill that a machine can't duplicate.


Sad to burst your bubble, but crochet machines do exist - sort of. 
http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2011/06/is-there-such-a-thing-as-a-crochet-machine/


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once upon a time in a long forgotten how-to manual, I read that crochet takes three times as much yarn as knitting. I didn't believe it, so - with a scientific bent of mind - I experimented.
> I took needles and hook of the same size.
> I used the same yarn.
> I knitted up a swatch in stockinette.
> ...


hm. i guess that most of the things i do involve dc, so the yarn simply flies out of the skein. it gets used quickly - but it takes less yarn to complete something like a blanket with dc stitches than to knit it. even if i increase the size of knitting needle, i can't match the coverage using a moderate crochet hook (for the diameter of yarn) and dc.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I am new to knitting. I was amazed to hear of personality differences between knitters and crocheters. I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really?...


Who told you that? All the knitters and crocheters I know are awesome, generous, and friendly people. You are hanging out with the wrong crowd!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> There is no unbiased LYS - IMO. They are their own downfall - IMO


Nearly every LYS I've visited is supportive, helpful, and friendly. The couple stores that were not helpful have closed. The yarn shop in my town teaches both knitting and crocheting.

I went to our yarn shop today to buy yarn for slippers, but they didn't have what I needed, so I went to Michael's. Whenever possible, I purchase from local stores.

I know no knitter who thinks knitting is superior to crocheting.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I can do both, in a way, but I can't seem to manage crocheting very well. I don't think I snobbish about being more of a knitter, though...hope not.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I am new to knitting. I was amazed to hear of personality differences between knitters and crocheters. I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really? Crochet does seem faster, and more patterns are found for fun stuff (like puppets, stuffed animals and embellishments). But really, do the choice of patterns mean knitters are more 'stuck up'?
> Within the last five months, I have also tried to learn to crochet. I do find the mechanics of it more difficult: holding the yarn for the correct tension, seeing the proper insertion point of the stitch for the hook, and counting the stitches. But, is this because I'm trying to learn both knit and crochet simultaneously? So, let me ask...
> I've tried both skills and am still learning. I certainly don't want to be judged based on the fiber art I have chosen to learn. What do you think; are knitters snobbier?


If they are I've never seen it...except for a former LYS who didn't want you in the place if you didn't knit continental style.

I knit, crochet, tat, am learning to spin, do a lot of cross stitch, etc. Every craft has its place and all can be absolutely beautiful.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sad to burst your bubble, but crochet machines do exist - sort of.
> http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2011/06/is-there-such-a-thing-as-a-crochet-machine/


The key phrase is "sort of"...IMHO "close but no cigar". The fourth paragraph in the link above reiterates what I posted.

In my past research, I found a link http://crochet.about.com/od/knitting-and-crochet/ss/differences-between-knitting-and-crochet.htm where textile designer, Amy Solovay states:

Crochet is always done by hand, never by machine. A crocheter's movements are so intricate that, thus far, nobody has been able to create a machine that can duplicate them.
At this point I should mention that if you come across something that purports to be a "crochet machine," it isn't really a machine that can crochet. In the course of my career as a textile designer, when I've occasionally encountered these, they've always turn out to be something along the lines of a machine that can do blanket stitch or variations thereof.
So, to recap, crochet is performed using a single crochet hook, and is always done by hand rather than machine.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

I do both, knit and crochet, I LOVE to knit and enjoy crocheting, and I do not think I am snobby.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> The key phrase is "sort of"...IMHO "close but no cigar". The fourth paragraph in the link above reiterates what I posted.
> 
> In my past research, I found a link http://crochet.about.com/od/knitting-and-crochet/ss/differences-between-knitting-and-crochet.htm where textile designer, Amy Solovay states:
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the doilies that are sold at the Dollar store aren't mass produce? I brought one in one time to my knitting and crocheting group they told me sometimes its hard to see if it was done by hand or machine. You have me confused.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Martha Darbonne- I think knitters and crocheters are generally nice people. I knit, while my sisters both crochet. None of us are snobbish, or mean to any one. Talent is talent, skills are skills.
Both knitting and crocheting can produce beautiful things. You can't compare them; they're different, but equally as wonderful!
If someone is snobbish, I think it's just because that person is snobbish! : ) WELCOME to our friendly, non-snobbish group of friendly, kind, talented, skilled, and sharing people! : )


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Are you saying that the doilies that are sold at the Dollar store aren't mass produce? I brought one in one time to my knitting and crocheting group they told me sometimes its hard to see if it was done by hand or machine. You have me confused.


Well, my mother told me they were machine-made, and that was about twenty years ago. One sure way to find out would be to undo one. I am an old hand at unravelling both knit and crocheted items (to reuse the yarn), but I have yet to attempt to undo one of those dollar-store doilies. I guess now I need to buy one and have a go at it.  If I remember aright, they begin on the outside and end in the center.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

In 60 odd years of knitting,i have never heard the term snobs applied to knitting,live and learn i guess.


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I do both, not very well, I might add. I gravitate toward knitting because crocheting uses mostly my dominant hand which aggravates my carpal tunnel syndrome, so I would say that crocheting causes me to be grouchier.


----------



## RitaM13 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think in the grand scheme of things, life is too short to be concerned about such things.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

There are snobs in all walks of life be they knitters or not! Certainly wouldn't let it affect what craft I want to indulge in.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

You will find more people are snobby about the yarns they use, not which craft is best.to some people using cheaper yarn is a real no no, you can actually see the horror on their faces when you read their messages.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I think if you're a snobby knitter then you just might be a snobby person in general. JMO.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I have never seen that or heard that. I have noticed that those who do one, are impressed by those who do both. Never snobby. The only time I have seen snobs was in a LYS. I went in to look around and they stared at me like, "what are you doing here" and no one spoke.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lady of the Lake said:


> :thumbup: KP is one of the nicest, friendliest sites you will find! I love it here, everyone is soooooo helpful!


I agree!
I think perhaps the initial post is a bit naughty, maybe even trying to get members to be argumentative!?


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish we had a "like" button!


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

Concentrate on their helpful answers & not how it is worded, I have met people who think there is only one way to knit, u-tube shows several ways to knit, & I switched from the "throw method" of knitting to "continental" as I learned to crochet as a child & continental I could hold my yarn & tension the same as crocheting. If learning both at the same time you might want to do that.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have yet to meet a knit snob, I have met yarn snobs who happened to be knitters. When they go on a rant about only using certain fibers I just smile. One, there are a lot more important things to be concerned about and why limit yourself in your materials? There is a place for every fiber.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


I agree.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't think knitters are "snobbier" than crocheter's. Especially this site. I do both and think that each craft has its merits. I'm not going to say one is easier than the other because it definitely depends on the pattern. An intricate lace crochet project can be much harder than a simple knit dishcloth. However, a knit shawl is harder than a crochet dishcloth. I think that you will find "snobby" people everywhere, not just the knitters and crocheters. Enjoy learning both they each have their merits.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Who cares? I guess I am not too worried what anyone else thinks. Just enjoy doing what you lime. I have tried crochet and I don't enjoy it as much as knitting. Maybe because I crochet left handed?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I truly doubt that knitters are any more snobbish... except for those who are pretty snobbish to start with. Snobs are snobs, no matter what they choose to do.


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

I don't think it is whether they knit or crochet that makes them snobs, it is more of a personality defect


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I knit in a group that just formed here in Monroe County. Many grow the animals, shear, dye, and spin their wool. They go to shows in NY State.

They are still willing to help me when I stop by. Crochet does work up more quickly and can sell for less but to me it doesn't make it lesser. 

The knitters things are beautiful and some fancy laced shawls. Me I am a fill my time scarf maker thus far. Enjoying it though.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know if you can call it snobbery..but some will not knit with the acrylics, polyesters etc. only natural fibres but that's their personal choice. We all have different reasons for buying a particular type yarn. Some yarns split, shed, go limp. I like something that is fairly smooth, soft but will hold its shape. Red Heart yarn is durable and gets softer with washing. I buy what my pocketbook can afford and if I like the results of the article, I will buy some more. This year I have been experimenting with cotton yarns for washcloths/dishcloths. Some handle better than others. Some are heavier than others. I too have tried to learn to Crochet as I love the patterns but I seen to have difficulty holding the Crochet hook and the thread/yarn so I stick to what I do best and that's knitting. I want to delve into the more intricate part of knitting & learn something new.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


I agree


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Not talking about this site.
I have found people that like knitting better than crochet. Most are people that don't do either.
I think they are trying to compare the basic granny square to a knitted sweater.
Some people only like expensive yarns and would not think about making anything with Red Heart.
But, most of those people would never make anything for anyone but themselves.
Some people only make things for themselves and would not give anything away that they make.
You have people that make one item a year and others that make several in a month.
Is this wrong? No. Everyone is different.
I worked with a guy that made furniture. I saw a beautiful coffee table that he made.
One of his coworkers wanted him to make one for him and he would pay for it.
He said, "No. It is my hobby and I only do it for myself."
I have seen crocheted sweaters that I like. But, most people would prefer them to be knit.
I like crocheted afghans. I think they are warmer. But, that also depends upon the pattern.
I crochet and love it. I do a lot of work for charity.
I can select the colors and the patterns that I like. I'm not limited that way.
I have heard people talk about LYS shops where they think little of crocheters. Not sure why.
I have made a pineapple shawl and afghan.
The shawl was made with sport weight yarn. Both the afghan and the shawl were very light. No warmth to them.
Dick


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

This is one of the easiest bestest friendliest helpfulest and most responsive site ,Most of the members here are way too experienced to be snobbish,I wonder if I've missed something.Just ignore the snobs ,if any there is so much else this place has to offer


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

agreed!


galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> I find it silly to be snobby about anything. There are beautiful, difficult things to be made in both knitting and crocheting. I do both, but don't think one is "better" than the other. No, I do not think knitters are snobbier than crocheters.


I completely agree with gdhavens. :thumbup:


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

emmatonoose said:


> agreed!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I know what you mean about being snobbish. I belonged to another online knitting group that really looked down on anyone that didn't knit with the most expensive yarns. Acrylic was a really nasty word to them. 

I live in Louisiana and some things are just too warm knit in wool. Right this minute at 7:23 am it is 68 degrees. I just didn't share what I was knitting. Thank goodness KP is not like that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DickWorrall said:


> Not talking about this site.
> I have found people that like knitting better than crochet. Most are people that don't do either.
> I think they are trying to compare the basic granny square to a knitted sweater.
> Some people only like expensive yarns and would not think about making anything with Red Heart.
> ...


I think sometimes in our passion for a new pattern, technique, yarn, color etc. some can come off as snobby when in fact they are just trying to be helpful. Many find a new technique and can't believe how it has helped them and just want to shout it out to the world. And what better place to do it than here. I get excited about my knitting and want others to be. I love to teach but I am not a teacher. LOL I taught 2 At A Time Toe Up socks in Nov and Dec to 6 friends at Micheal's got goosebumps from the experience. And my friends are asking me to teach them how to make other things. I told them if you can make socks you can make anything. I've told them about Ravelry. Many didn't know about it. I'm not making them use Ravelry just letting them know it's out there.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

snobbyness is just what it is no matter the subject.If you are snobby about knitting you are probably snobby about anything.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I mostly knit, as it hurts my hands less than crochet. Gee, maybe my hands are snobby? Oh, wait....they're nobby, not snobby.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

alwaysforyou said:


> Hi Martha,
> I think it's great that you have an interest in both fiber arts. I knit and crochet, and find it easier to knit, but quicker to crochet. Both take practice to become proficient, so be kind to yourself and allow for the learning curve you'll need to feel more comfortable. Please don't let opinion sway your inclination to do both, for you'll find that often, a knitting pattern will also have elements of crochet for finishing an item, and it's great to have the skill in your pocket. Just enjoy yourself, for really, that's what we need to take away from our choices.  Good luck! Lynn


Well said Lynn, I totally agree to every thing you said. I don't crochet much anymore, I like it but it hurts my hands and wrists more than knitting, so I knit. I love both however. Glenna
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

I do both to maintain a balanced personality. LOL, Diane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Diane Wolfe said:


> I do both to maintain a balanced personality. LOL, Diane


That "sounds" snobby to me. Notice "sounds" and that's just it. Perception of the receiver.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

It has been my experience, that folks who get "snobbish" about anything are jealous because they cannot do something as well as someone else or just can't do it period. Being a snob about it makes them feel better. So..........do what ever craft you want to do. Love what you do. Enjoy the end results of what you do. If you try something, don't like it or just can't get the hang of it, no biggy! Try something else, or invent a new way to do it. Truth be known, that is probably how the two techniques came about. Someone, some where, could not get the hang of knitting or did not have the means to get or make the needles, so they invented something new! Enjoy what you do, do what you enjoy!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Knitting only with say, natural fibers doesn't make you a yarn snob, you like what you like. But looking down your nose at another knitter and saying, "I would never knit with THAT yarn." does.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Lady of the Lake said:


> :thumbup: KP is one of the nicest, friendliest sites you will find! I love it here, everyone is soooooo helpful!


I agree completely!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry it sounds snobby, I thought it was a joke and mean to keep an agreeable tone on this website. It is another way of saying that both methods have value in making things. I think knitting looks better on some items and crocheting accomplishes different looks effectively. I thought it was funny to compare methods of twisting yarn into personality values. Diane


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry about what others may think.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Diane Wolfe said:


> Sorry it sounds snobby, I thought it was a joke and mean to keep an agreeable tone on this website. It is another way of saying that both methods have value in making things. I think knitting looks better on some items and crocheting accomplishes different looks effectively. I thought it was funny to compare methods of twisting yarn into personality values. Diane


And I joked right back with you. As I said snobbiness is in the eye of the beholder. We really don't know how others feel. We really don't.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

no they are not snobbish. I boh knit and crochet. It is harder to learn to knit than crochet. Why doun't you frist learn one then go and learn the next. good luck :-D


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Well, I am not sure if knitters are more snobbish or not but after reading some of the posts on KP over the past couple of years I think it is obvious that there are some snobby people, lol. We have some know it alls, and some that feel that "their" way is the only way and if you don't do it "their" way then you are doing it wrong. I have learned which topics not to follow and which people not to follow on their posts too. Overall, I think KP is a great site with the vast majority being extremely nice, helpful and not in the least snobbish. I knit and crochet, I do think it would be difficult to try learning both at the same time. You are right the tension and the manner of holding the yarn and needles differ so much. Well, good luck, can't wait to see some of your projects.


I agree with all of this! I enjoy both crafts. I have a friend who is other wise a very nice person but is a "knitting snob". Every once in a while she needs to have her sister who crochets help her by crocheting something. This always makes me smile!


----------



## rozimcpozi (Mar 4, 2013)

I' m a better knitter than a crocheter I think because I learned many years ago from books in Woolworths and knitting was more obvious. By that I mean the stitches were easier to see and count. I am still not sure I crochet correctly. There were also more knitting patterns available.

This is not true now in the age of the internet and videos. Just a quick look at Pinterest will show you incredible free form crochet and amigurumi that will knock your socks off.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Local Yarn Shop - not the big box stores like Michaels or Joanns.


I now have had a good laugh at myself today. I always thought LYS was the name of a store I couldn't find one here. Ha ha


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

There are snobby knitters at some of the other sites but I have never seen it here at KP. Everyone is friendly and helpful. I don't know why they are snobby. I both knit and crochet. Each is their own craft. That would be like someone who paints in oils looking down on those who paint in acrylics. We are all creative. Lets just enjoy


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I say, learn all you can--knit and crochet things you like, and also, you may find your own way as to how to hold yarn, etc. I don't hold the yarn in crochet the same as everyone else--I taught myself from a booklet when I was eight years old, but I crochet beautifully. In knitting I am a picker and also taught myself--about the same age--there was no daytime TV and no computers when I was young so in winter and on rainy days we really got creative when it came to self entertainment. Just enjoy everything you do, love what you are making and make your own choices as far as materials and designs. Be free--lol!!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree. And then there are those who only work in the purest of yarns - cashmere, mohair etc and they tend to be critical of those of us who can only afford acrylics.
Aha well, it takes all kinds.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GogoJules said:


> I agree. And then there are those who only work in the purest of yarns - cashmere, mohair etc and they tend to be critical of those of us who can only afford acrylics.
> Aha well, it takes all kinds.


I am not critical of the users of acrylics. I'm critical of acrylics themselves.


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

I knit mostly, do high end art/craft shows. The "snobs" that I sometimes run into are weavers. Had one lady say that she thought is was really silly that knitters try to make their things look woven, a with two needles too, why didin't we just get a loom and learn to really weave. What a nice person, with just a slight ego problem)))


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


Took the words right out of my mouth! I don't think it's the craft, it's just that person's "bend" and they'd be that way whether it's knitting or tying your shoes. (Are we discussing my mom? j/k, she doesn't knit or crochet so she isn't on here)


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Really?? How can anyone speak in "absolutes" about such
a judgement? :-(


----------



## agmelton (Feb 27, 2013)

I have to say....I have never experienced that on KP but have other places....I guess that is life.....there are snobs in every aspect from cooking to sewing to lawn care...lol.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that the longer you are knitting and crocheting that you will find that we are all equal in our attitudes.. I do think that some people are more inclined to be snobbish so no matter what they are doing they think they are the best at it... 
Learning to knit will not make you a snob though.. I find knitting and crochet equal in easiness and difficulty. Both have their challenges.. and both have their place.. I think some things look better knitted and some things look better crochet. that is my choice and I am thrilled I know both skills..


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

Being able to knit and crochet gives you a much wider choice in patterns, and there are some patterns that can be done in both (like entrelac). The only thing I take special pride in is the fact I was able to teach myself all the crafts I've learned, which also include counted cross stitch, quilting and some needlepoint. I didn't know anyone who could teach me or even knew how to do any of these things.

I love this site because there's always something to learn and you get to see some of the great projects KPers have completed.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Meryl Needles said:


> Being able to knit and crochet gives you a much wider choice in patterns, and there are some patterns that can be done in both (like entrelac). The only thing I take special pride in is the fact I was able to teach myself all the crafts I've learned, which also include counted cross stitch, quilting and some needlepoint. I didn't know anyone who could teach me or even knew how to do any of these things.
> 
> I love this site because there's always something to learn and you get to see some of the great projects KPers have completed.


I don't think that's snobby it's an accomplishment you shouldn't have to justify to anyone. I've done pretty much the same thing. Thank god You Tube came out though. LOL


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

There are snobby knitters, but that's because they're snobs to begin with. You'll find knitter, crocheters and people who do both. Pick your knitting friends just like any other an you'll do fine. Good luck with your knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

I am an experienced knitter and crocheter I don't think one is easier than the other. Both can have complicated patterns. Knitting goes slower than crochet. Sometime I crochet something and I dont like the pattern then I try knitting with same yarn I find the texture is better. 
There is no need for some one to be snob. 
I must say I have learnt a lot since I joined KP. Lot of knitters are experts and they share their patterns and technics. I don't go to Facebook as much as I used to since I joined KP. 

Thanks for this sight whoever invented. 

Urmila Jha


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

There was a LYS here that some people referred to as Snobby Lobby. They thought the owner was snobby. I didn't. She just wasn't a real outgoing person which is why they might have thought that. I have been in LYS where I felt they were a little standoffish (maybe snobby), but I don't let that bother me unless they are rude. Do what you enjoy.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I do not think a knitter or a crocheter is snobby, unless they are that way otherwise. Most I have met have been genuinely friendly and helpful.


----------



## ladicath (Dec 26, 2014)

I believe each person finds there niech, may it be knitting needles or a crochet hook. Find the one that you have the most fun with. Don't worry what other people think. 
"The only way to have a friend is to be one".
Happy stitching. Ladicath


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I was taught to crochet first and loved it. Then one day I decided to teach myself to knit. I didn't have anyone to help me, so after awhile I put it away and went back to crocheting. My pastor invited me to join our church's prayer shawl ministry and now I'm knitting more than crocheting and find I enjoy knitting better. I also find that crocheting takes more yarn than knitting. I still have my favorite things to crochet, like the baby blanket that everyone likes so much and a couple of baby sweaters. And of course I love to crochet dollies. I don't think I'm not a knit snob, but I have to admit I get a lot of attention with my knitting, far more than my crochet. I also find that there are some crochet patterns that I cannot figure out what the designer wants you to do, but with knit I can usually figure it out. I think it is all that put your needle here and pull it there that gets me.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

As you can see by looking through this site, people who do both tend to be friendly and helpful. Just like in the real world, there are a few clinkers but don't let them bother you. Just do whichever craft is most satisfying to you or do both.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I knit and crochet. Each one has its advantages and disadvantages. However, I personally find the local yarn shops (at least the ones I have been in) to be heavily slanted towards knitters. I knit much more than crochet, however my 34 year old grandauaghter has been treated differently than myself when we shop the LYS together and she is a crocheter.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

I am also a knitter and do crochet as well.Love crochet because it's quicker, but love lace knitting for it's beautiful patterns.I haven't heard of any snobbery issues, but as previous people have commented, it,s all to do with narrow minded folks...


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I learned both as a child -- first, crocheting, then, knitting. I've found both skills to be useful thoughout my life. Knitters sometimes marvel at crocheted items, and vice-versa. I can't say that one is easier than the other but the ability to crochet is sometimes helpful in correcting or finishing knitting -- I always keep a hook handy when I knit, but have never known any reason to keep knitting needles with my crocheting even though they work for lots of other things that need a good poke.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Martha, Regardless of a person's preference, there are snobs in all categories of life. Why be concerned about that? You will even see those who argue against certain types of yarn. Stay out of the fray and have fun. As for learning knitting and crocheting at the same time, it may be easier to choose one to focus on until you get the hang of it and then give the other a try. I can knit and crochet but I prefer crochet and, for a few years now, I've done that exclusively. Friends of mine have done just the opposite, preferring now to knit. So off you go, with lots of great folks here on KP to help you! Have fun!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i agree



Lady of the Lake said:


> :thumbup: KP is one of the nicest, friendliest sites you will find! I love it here, everyone is soooooo helpful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

KP is a wonderful forum. You'll enjoy reading everyone's topics.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great answer and so true.

thank you for saying it this way



morningstar said:


> Martha, Regardless of a person's preference, there are snobs in all categories of life. Why be concerned about that? You will even see those who argue against certain types of yarn. Stay out of the fray and have fun. As for learning knitting and crocheting at the same time, it may be easier to choose one to focus on until you get the hang of it and then give the other a try. I can knit and crochet but I prefer crochet and, for a few years now, I've done that exclusively. Friends of mine have done just the opposite, preferring now to knit. So off you go, with lots of great folks here on KP to help you! Have fun!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great answer and so true.

thank you for saying it this way



morningstar said:


> Martha, Regardless of a person's preference, there are snobs in all categories of life. Why be concerned about that? You will even see those who argue against certain types of yarn. Stay out of the fray and have fun. As for learning knitting and crocheting at the same time, it may be easier to choose one to focus on until you get the hang of it and then give the other a try. I can knit and crochet but I prefer crochet and, for a few years now, I've done that exclusively. Friends of mine have done just the opposite, preferring now to knit. So off you go, with lots of great folks here on KP to help you! Have fun!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Well, I am not sure if knitters are more snobbish or not but after reading some of the posts on KP over the past couple of years I think it is obvious that there are some snobby people, lol. We have some know it alls, and some that feel that "their" way is the only way and if you don't do it "their" way then you are doing it wrong. I have learned which topics not to follow and which people not to follow on their posts too. Overall, I think KP is a great site with the vast majority being extremely nice, helpful and not in the least snobbish. I knit and crochet, I do think it would be difficult to try learning both at the same time. You are right the tension and the manner of holding the yarn and needles differ so much. Well, good luck, can't wait to see some of your projects.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I have found snobs in all walks of life. Knitting, crocheting, sewing, weaving, yarn, spinning, needles, techniques, etc....doesn't mean that they are right. Just means they have a high opinion of their opinion. Do what makes you happy and ignore the rest.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe you see what you look for, if you look for kindness, you find it, if you look for snobbiness you find it, anyway you get the idea, I do both depending on what I'm making and the pattern I find. My mother taught me to crochet and my grandmother taught me to knit. Neither one of them were snobby and both were very generous of their time and their talents.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Lady of the Lake said:


> :thumbup: KP is one of the nicest, friendliest sites you will find! I love it here, everyone is soooooo helpful!


Well, almost everyone. You will learn which members are just looking for something to be negative about.

We are only human, after all.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I honestly don't care what other people think of me. My DIL's mom doesn't have a clue why I enjoy knitting and reading - because those are not HER interests. Be content in your own life.
> It'll be interesting to see what others think, but it won't change the way I feel about my life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree with all the above posts. Both crafts are beautiful and interesting to do and if you can learn both together, good luck to you. Enjoy the learning and creative processes.


----------



## Ongoing (Nov 13, 2014)

I love to knit and crochet, but I do more knitting.i can't imagine being snobby about.i no lots of knitters who do much more intricate work than I do, I can't imagine being a snob about it


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I am a KNITTER, learned to crochet in order to "sew" blocks together for creating aghans, and to add an edge/border to them. I found crochet goes much faster than knitting, but the stitches are confusing to me--I can't tell if I have double or triple or half doubled........... but will continue to try to learn. In addition a lot of the cute patterns for toys, etc. are crocheted I found in searching on Ravelry, etc. for patterns. Good luck with both and I don't think "Knitters are snobby"---since I am one. :lol:


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

There are people who will find ANYthing to be snobby about. It's about them, not about anyone else, not about the craft, or the clothes we wear, or the car we drive. Criminy, I know people who are snobby about the brand of chainsaw they use to cut firewood! Blow 'em off.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I have learned to ignore the negatives and look for all the positives, which there are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many of on here, and I cannot thank those enough for all the positives they post and share. HAPPY NEW YEAR my KP'ers friends.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

nhauf001 said:


> I believe you see what you look for, if you look for kindness, you find it, if you look for snobbiness you find it, anyway you get the idea, I do both depending on what I'm making and the pattern I find. My mother taught me to crochet and my grandmother taught me to knit. Neither one of them were snobby and both were very generous of their time and their talents.


You are so right. Thanks for explaining that so well. Why people look for the bad in others I can't for the life of me figure out. I guess working with the public for over 40 years has helped me not to do that.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I knit and crochet and love each in a different way. My Grandma taught me so many years ago and I'm honored to teach others. I taught two of my daughters when they were little and am now working on my granddaughter(intermittently). :thumbup: 

Dont waste your time thinking about snobs. Enjoy and share your crafts graciously. You'll find this to be most gratifying


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> Well, I am not sure if knitters are more snobbish or not but after reading some of the posts on KP over the past couple of years I think it is obvious that there are some snobby people, lol. We have some know it alls, and some that feel that "their" way is the only way and if you don't do it "their" way then you are doing it wrong. I have learned which topics not to follow and which people not to follow on their posts too. Overall, I think KP is a great site with the vast majority being extremely nice, helpful and not in the least snobbish. I knit and crochet, I do think it would be difficult to try learning both at the same time. You are right the tension and the manner of holding the yarn and needles differ so much. Well, good luck, can't wait to see some of your projects.


You said it just right!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I knit most of time, but can crochet. I do this for fun and relaxation. So do what you enjoy. There are always people who judge, ignore them.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

> Galaxy craft:
> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.
> Dlclose:
> I have met some who are. But they may just be more opinionated people in the first place. I also have met some crocheters who put any knitters' work to shame. I have also met some crafters who are yarn snobs and will only use yarn that would put me in the poor house. I say make what you like whatever way you like. Most KPers will appreciate your work!


 Agreed!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I learned both when I was 6-8.
I never thought anyone was snobbish about one or the other.
I can not imagine why they would be!


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with UK nurse


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


 I agree. there are some'know-it-alls 'here as in other places but I admire their work. I knit and crochet. crochet gives my hand and shoulder a rest/


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I ripped out both swatches and measured the lengths.
> It's true ...
> Above all, enjoy what you do!


Thx Jessica-Jean I would've counted on you to approach this scientifically. I've never measured like swatches but it's so plain to see that each st contains differing amts of yarn/thread.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Knitting only with say, natural fibers doesn't make you a yarn snob, you like what you like. But looking down your nose at another knitter and saying, "I would never knit with THAT yarn." does.


I much prefer knitting with natural fibers. That does not make me a yarn snob.

Certainly, I never look down on using acrylic yarn; in fact I bought some yesterday to make slippers. I use acrylic yarn for children's items.

I can't abide using novelty yarns, but made a hat for a little neighbor girl with eyelash yarn. She loved it.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think snobbery happens everywhere. I do both crochet and knit and can never decide which I like best as it seems to depend on my mood and how badly my hands hurt. I also enjoy making jewlery; just made a cracked marble necklace for someone at my old job just because she said on Pintrest that she liked it. What does that make me? People can be silly about things and I guess I'm just too old to pay much attention. As for your trying to learn both at the same time: may be try one at a time so not to get frustrated.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> I have met some who are. But they may just be more opinionated people in the first place. I also have met some crocheters who put any knitters' work to shame. I have also met some crafters who are yarn snobs and will only use yarn that would put me in the poor house. I say make what you like whatever way you like. Most KPers will appreciate your work!


Very well said! You are so right about KPers -- you are the best group of people I've had the pleasure to know!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Do what you like and enjoy the craft be it knitting or crocheting. If you like one over the other, does it really matter? If you enjoy the relaxation and the enjoyment of making something for you or somebody else, what does it matter to anybody else. Do what you love!


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

"TO EACH HIS OWN"
I am {was} a potter who knits, crochets & {in the past} taught macramé.
I have seen both sides! 
Weavers often look done on macrame. {"I don't like macrame but you tie a nice knot."} 
"Well," said the potter "the painting is nice but there is not much creativity in poured forms.

It is what makes the individual happy & to you know where to the critics!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :!:


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I enjoy doing both. Knitting and crocheting. Prefer crochet because it is only one needle to work with and I am a left hander. My Mom tried to teach me to do both and I just couldn't understand so I persued to learn m by myself. I have been doing these crafts for 67 years and love them. I am also a seamstress and love that too. Yes I do believe there are some snobs out there who think that they know it all. Everyone is allowed to make mistakes and no one is perfect. I enjoy finding and doing new ideas and learning from them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Knitters snobby? NO WAY! We're just people who like to knit!

Hazel


----------



## azlady630 (Jan 3, 2015)

I think most any hobby has a certain number of "snobs". I was once told by a crocheter that knitting was considered the "poor mans" needle craft because knitting takes less yarn to complete the same project. I have been knitting since I was 12 years old, I am now 68. I try and try and try to teach myself to crochet and I just don't get it! But I will keep on trying until my fingers can no longer do the work! If you like both knitting and crocheting be proud of the fact that you can do both. I like to think that everyone I meet can teach me something so I talk with them, ask questions and listen to the answers.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Meryl Needles said:


> Being able to knit and crochet gives you a much wider choice in patterns, and there are some patterns that can be done in both (like entrelac). The only thing I take special pride in is the fact I was able to teach myself all the crafts I've learned, which also include counted cross stitch, quilting and some needlepoint. I didn't know anyone who could teach me or even knew how to do any of these things.
> 
> I love this site because there's always something to learn and you get to see some of the great projects KPers have completed.


I taught myself all of the needle crafts also. I just got a book and tools and sit down and got it done. I even have taught myself to tat, because my nanny tatted and I wanted to learn how because she did it. I think that is an accomplishment and nothing snobby there, my lady. I am proud of you for that ..

:thumbup:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Knitters are, unfortunately, more snobbish in my experience, especially in the US, or at least in the various knitting groups I belong to(some of them even own yarn stores and be just as obnoxious) However, I think there is a difference in attitude to the type of crochet. The granny square type seems to be less well regarded by many, but the same people think very differently about the wedding dress in this picture. The dress is crocheted and the shawl is knitted. I'm not a fan of the thicker crochet myself, but I don't believe it takes any less skill than my knitting. On the other hand, I haven't seen many knitted wedding dresses that are as beautiful as the wedding dress in the picture.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I find it difficult to understand how technique could relate to attitude or personality.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my, how silly. We are all just people doing what appeals to us. I learned to knit over sixty years ago so I love knitting. I learned to crochet many years later and don't enjoy it as much as I don't feel as comfortable with it. No one is a snob because of what they prefer to do.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I think if a person is going to be snobby it dose not matter what they do they will be a snob. Be it knitting, crochet or auto mechanic. Do what you do and do not worry about what others think.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Could not have said this any better.


galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Where did you hear that knitters are snobbish toward crocheters? 
I've heard of some yarn stores that tend to have a snobbish attitude, and there are good-humoured self-proclaimed yarn snobs, but I've never heard a word about crochet being a lesser craft.

I can only do simple crocheted edges, such as single crochet or scallops, but envy some of the beautiful and clever crochet items that are beyond my skill.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Each have their place. Some things look better knitted and others are better crocheted. Generally speaking, I prefer woolen knitted clothing and cotton/linen crocheted things for the household. I think of knitting during the colder months and crocheting more in the summer. There are exceptions though. I believe one has to watch crocheting more than knitting so crocheters probably don't make much eye contact during conversation. Maybe this gives a bad impression to those who don't understand the process. If one appears to be more interested in her/his hobby (be it crocheting or knitting or anything else) than in the conversation, that could be hurtful to others and leave a bad impression.


----------



## matarrese (Feb 16, 2013)

I have come across some yarn snobs, especially in my LYS. There are those who will not knit with acrylic or other man-made fibers; only handspun natural fibers will do for them. I cringe to think of a baby spitting up on pure silk mohair, however, so it is acrylic for the little ones! I'll keep the expensive handspuns for myself. I have also met knitters who think crochet is a "lesser" art, I don't know why. I knit and crochet and find bliss with both.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Gee whiz. Knitters, crocheters, building contractors, dentists, CEOs, quilters, nurses, chefs, teachers, garbage collectors, secretaries, pet-sitters, astronomers (name some more) -- all are human beings, and every one of us is a mixed bag. To judge anyone, favorably or unfavorably, on the basis of his/her part of a certain subset of the population, shows lack of education (and that statement is not a judgment!). To worry about what someone thinks of you, if you're honestly doing the best you know how, puts you in a prison of sorts.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I must have been lucky in my meetups with knitters and crocheters. I've never met any who were snobby.
I think snobby people are just that and you were just unlucky in finding a nest of them.
I knit and crochet. I teach basic knitting and love making it a laid back experience.
To try to learn crochet and knitting at the same time might not be the best thing. I'd stick to one thing at a time.
I find knitting much easier then crochet, though I do both
As you master crochet and try older patterns you will find that many come from the UK. Their stitch names are different then those we use in the US. More mind games.
Crochet has its place, I love doing crocheted laces and inserts for clothing but don't like it for hats scarves and etc. Knit has a much better look. Crochet is great for rugs, table runners, placemats and other things that get heavy use.
Finally, I want to assure you that there are many nice, friendly and laid back knitters. I'm sorry you met the snobby ones first.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Little Rock, There's no difference between the personalities of knitters or crocheters. I think some of us just find one easier than the other yarn work. It probably depends upon some hidden corner in our brains. It also seems that my brains are hiding a lot more stuff these days. I do both, but find crocheting easier to frog (rip) than knitting. Have some patience with yourself. It takes years to perfect either of these crafts and what makes it so exciting is that we never really get to know everything. The yarn work is adventuresome.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

NeetaKnits said:


> I have been fortunate to have friends and family that appreciate my knitting and crocheting blankets. They are grateful for the gifts I hand knit and save every project without giving it away. I myself do not have any thing that I have knit or crocheted except for my kitty. it gives me a lot of joy to knit and once in a while crochet. Snobbishness is a personality trait and has nothing to do with which craft we choose, I hope. Like Pocahontas, it does not matter to me what other people think...I teach those that want to learn for no charge as it was taught to me. I am happy doing what I do and I hope it's the same for others! To each their own way of keeping busy even if it is watching TV while social networking as we knit! ;-)


Please send me the pattern for your white shawl, thanks sharon


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

I think true crafter's are definitely not snobbish. They appreciate the skill and time it takes to make items.

Snobs and picky people can be found anywhere and generally are not good at the things they criticise.

Enjoy your new hobbies.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> I find it silly to be snobby about anything. There are beautiful, difficult things to be made in both knitting and crocheting. I do both, but don't think one is "better" than the other. No, I do not think knitters are snobbier than crocheters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Such rubbish! Snobbery has nothing to do with our crafts. It is an unpleasant personality trait that can be found in any medium...IMHO!!


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Gosh, who cares what other folks think! Just do what is fun and you enjoy, 
It is your creative outlet!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I am new to knitting. I was amazed to hear of personality differences between knitters and crocheters. I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really? Crochet does seem faster, and more patterns are found for fun stuff (like puppets, stuffed animals and embellishments). But really, do the choice of patterns mean knitters are more 'stuck up'?
> Within the last five months, I have also tried to learn to crochet. I do find the mechanics of it more difficult: holding the yarn for the correct tension, seeing the proper insertion point of the stitch for the hook, and counting the stitches. But, is this because I'm trying to learn both knit and crochet simultaneously? So, let me ask...
> I've tried both skills and am still learning. I certainly don't want to be judged based on the fiber art I have chosen to learn. What do you think; are knitters snobbier?


I have never met anyone who is snobby whether they knit or crochet. The ladies I know are very helpful with each other. One of my good friends only crochets and I basically just knit. I don't feel she is snobby and I know that I am not that way.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I not only knit and crochet, but I swim and ski(snow, i.e.)and I can't say that I prefer one craft, or, one sport over the other. They are all kind of seasonal as far as I'm concerned. When it comes to swimming, I prefer open water over a pool; and for knitting, I prefer wool over any of the synthetics that I've tried so far. However, other people have their preferences and I'm OK with that. Some people like apple pie better than pumpkin pie and that's their business. There are also football fans, etc. None of this has anything to do with snobbishness. There seem to be some natural born snobs who will be snobs no matter what subject comes up. Simply stating a personal preference is not snobbishness but the way in which it is done might imply such. It might also come across as such to a person with an inferiority complex.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't say that I've found any snobby knitters - or crocheters. But unfortunately, I have run into a snobby yarn store owner, who wouldn't give me the time of day. Needless to say, my business and my money have gone elsewhere. My LYS closer to home, on the other hand, is run by the nicest, most giving knitters - and people - I know. They have been helpful above and beyond what they needed to be, and have refused to allow me to compensate them for the copious time I've taken. People who craft are in touch with their own feelings about creating things and enjoy helping others in their journey, in my very humble opinion.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I rec'd a snobby comment while knitting at the beauty salon. A client walked by looked at me with distain and said, "oh, is that knitting?". I ignored her.

I learned crochet first in HS home ec., then knitting. A good progression as continental knit comes nuturally then, at least for me and wise of the Austrian nun who taught.

However I prefer knitting, as you have the exact number of stitches right there on your needles. I have difficulty following a crochet pattern, but enjoy simple and "free hand".

I have bragged about this board even since I came upon it. A great group of kind, helpful handcrafters.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Nah, snobby people everywhere, as in: wine snobs, gormet food snobs. There are yarn snobs... those who would rather die than use Red Heart Yarn or Lion Brand. Do what you like!!!!!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

bootzie said:


> I rec'd a snobby comment while knitting at the beauty salon. A client walked by looked at me with distain and said, "oh, is that knitting?". I ignored her.
> ...


When I'm knitting in public, I often find that people are very interested; I have yet to get any snobby comments. I think to some people, knitting is a bit of a lost art. I had a husband and wife both asking me questions at the gate in an airport (where we were all, unfortunately, delayed), and I had a man watching me knit during a flight and tell me that he's going to tell his wife it's ok to knit on airplanes. He was so sweet, I know he was pleased to find out that knitting needles were ok with the TSA.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> I learned both as a child -- first, crocheting, then, knitting. I've found both skills to be useful throughout my life. Knitters sometimes marvel at crocheted items, and vice-versa. I can't say that one is easier than the other but the ability to crochet is sometimes helpful in correcting or finishing knitting -- I always keep a hook handy when I knit, but *have never known any reason to keep knitting needles with my crocheting *even though they work for lots of other things that need a good poke.


I have recently learned to begin my large crocheted afghans with the crochet hook cast on. So, I start with a knitting needle packed full of stitches, and work the first row of my crochet project off of that knitting needle! I only need it for the start, so I'm rarely seen doing it; I begin things at home, not in public. Why do this? It is the only way I seem to be able to have a long foundation row that is *as elastic* as the rest of the item. YMMV.

On topic:
Back before KP, I used to spend my online time between an assortment of knitting and crocheting groups. KnitList, Crochet Partners, Crochet Talk, CrochetList, etc. I was flummoxed to see such text as: cr***et, acr***c, acrilech, k**t commonly used on them.

It seems that _some_ of the members on each group held both synthetic yarns and the other craft in disdain. I could not - and still cannot - understand such negative attitudes, which is why I stopped even glancing at those groups once I'd found KP. I have yet to find such strong negative attitudes here, and am _very_ thankful for that.

Cold shoulder in LYS? Yes, some. 
One is more fabric and quilt oriented than yarn, though you have to go through the yarn part before you get to the quilting part. 
Another was run by someone who obviously thought herself a 'lady' and had a negative attitude towards anyone who wasn't dressed up (I showed up in bicycling togs, having ridden there.) and who was working a crochet project and using acrylic yarn. 
In another, I was just ignored. 
Needless to say, I haven't spent much time - or money - in any of _them_.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never thought that knitters or crocheters are snobs. You can be proud of your work without being a snob no matter which craft you choose. I both knit and crochet and find them both very relaxing and I like that I can do both equally well.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I've not experienced knitting snobs over crochet, but I have experienced yarn snobs who protest they will not use acrylic yarn.

I don't crochet (always end up with triangles no matter how hard I try ! lol) but I certainly am not a snob toward those who do - quite the contrary !

And I'm not a yarn snob - I've used everything from the very cheapest acrylic from any source to the occasional splurge on very luxurious yarn.

I think snobs of any ilk are pretentious, and I'm not really interested in associating with them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really? Crochet does seem faster, and more patterns are found for fun stuff (like puppets, stuffed animals and embellishments). But really, do the choice of patterns mean knitters are more 'stuck up'?


I would just like to know, who in the world told you such a thing? I can't imagine. Usually knitters are overjoyed to find another knitter to be friends with, maybe that's because there seem to be so many more crocheters than knitters out there.
I learned to crochet from my grandmother as a young girl, and taught myself to knit in college. Each one has its place. Please yourself! Do what you love and don't worry about other people's opinions.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I find it silly to be snobby about anything. There are beautiful, difficult things to be made in both knitting and crocheting. I do both, but don't think one is "better" than the other. No, I do not think knitters are snobbier than crocheters.


Well said. Ditto.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit, crochet, embroider, needlepoint, paint, do large jigsaw puzzles, garden, make jewelry, do beading, read and walk. These are my hobbies and I do not feel snobbish about any of them. These hobbies are my choices and I like them or would not be doing them.

After reading the responses to this question I am amazed at how many have the same point of view. People on this site are usually caring and giving and will help anyone who asks no matter the subject. And that's the way we like it.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

I do both knit and crochet which affords me to attempt any pattern I choose. Does that mean I am half a snob . Just kidding !


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread so someone else may have covered the histories of knitting and crocheting, but knitting was first on the scene and was done exclusively by men. That gave it an automatic stamp of societal approval. Crochet is much more recent and was done by women (strike #1) as a way of earning a living. Those women were often expected to augment that meager income through prostitution (strike #2) in order to survive. Those facts, I believe, are the origins of the rotten attitude of some, to this day, toward crochet. Old prejudices die hard, and probably many have no clue of the origins of most of them. My personal opinion is that it is ridiculous to take that attitude. I also knit and crochet.

Our current LYS makes an attempt to treat crocheters and knitters as equals and they receive the same pleasant service. However, I have inadvertently overheard how some of the women who work there privately look down upon crocheters. Recently one was not being so discreet, so I turned to her and said, "It sounds as if you don't know how to crochet. I'd be happy to teach you." She had assumed that I knitted only and was a bit flustered. I have been in other LYS's where the disdain for crochet/crocheters was beyond rude. I generally just walk out shaking my head, never to return. 

After observing people closely for many decades, I suspect that some people just need to have other people to look down upon because they have some inferiority feelings of their own. I can't imagine that that "solution" makes them feel better, but as with most neurotic behavior, they go on doing it anyway. It's another example of how dysfunctional humans tend to be.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I haven't read the entire thread so someone else may have covered the histories of knitting and crocheting, but knitting was first on the scene and was done exclusively by men. That gave it an automatic stamp of societal approval. Crochet is much more recent and was done by women (strike #1) as a way of earning a living. Those women were often expected to augment that meager income through prostitution (strike #2) in order to survive. Those facts, I believe, are the origins of the rotten attitude of some, to this day, toward crochet. ...


I had no idea, thank you for that bit of history! I've also seen photos of Japanese women in the WWII internment camps crocheting some of the most beautiful, elegant pieces. My guess is that it was a way to pass the time under very difficult circumstances. I can't understand anyone thinking crocheters are 'beneath' them - there are some astounding works that come from those hooks!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I think knitters can be more snobby about the craft than crocheters. 
I'm not much of a knitter and can't do much more than a slip stitch or single crochet, so have nothing to be snobbish about.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

I laughed at this  thought it was funny snobby knitters hahahha I knit I crochet I paint I sew I paper craft in fact I love to make things but am rubbish at cooking lol and am not a snob in any of my crafts this post has me giggling never heard of a snobby knitter 

thanks for the laugh
Rena the non snobby crafter


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I am new to knitting. I was amazed to hear of personality differences between knitters and crocheters. I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really? Crochet does seem faster, and more patterns are found for fun stuff (like puppets, stuffed animals and embellishments). But really, do the choice of patterns mean knitters are more 'stuck up'?
> Within the last five months, I have also tried to learn to crochet. I do find the mechanics of it more difficult: holding the yarn for the correct tension, seeing the proper insertion point of the stitch for the hook, and counting the stitches. But, is this because I'm trying to learn both knit and crochet simultaneously? So, let me ask...
> I've tried both skills and am still learning. I certainly don't want to be judged based on the fiber art I have chosen to learn. What do you think; are knitters snobbier?


I have been crocheting since I was a very little girl....probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 70 years! Nobody in my family that I knew of knitted so there was noone to encourage or teach me the skill. I still take pride in some doll clothes that I made before my life turned into double digits! Then, once I became an adult and had some time, I always wanted to learn to knit because I thought that the knitted clothes were more appealing to me...but still never got the opportunity to learn until after I retired. That desire to learn still lingered and tho I now live in TX where not a lot of warm winter clothing is needed, I bought myself a book titled, "I Can't believe I am Knitting!". It came with a small kit of what I needed to accomplish that....and the rest is history. 
I recently posted a link that states knitting is healthy. Maybe you can find it under search with the title " This is likely to be of interest to all!" I fully agree with what that says. But, to answer your query....

Personally, I think both crafts have their own benefits. Having crocheted nearly all of my life, I don't get the sense of learning that I get from knitting. Knitting has given me a certain sense of excitement because there are SO many things to be learned and seems like new ones are continually popping up. There seems to be a science involved in it .... I HAVE found that knitters seem to be more passionate about their craft...and that there definitely is a group of people who have been labelled "Yarn snobs", not without reason because of the variety of yarns available to us (if we are lucky!) Had never known of anything comparable to that in those who love their crocheting. BUT...I do think that knitting is a more widespread craft (over the world) and I, for just one, am very happy to have found this site so I can get in on all the knowledge....even when some of the comments lean toward "snobbishness". So what? A lot of what is true for each of is is how we respond to it in the first place. "Judge not lest ye be judged." I feel blessed to be a part of this bunch!

Knit and be happy.... and crochet in a like manner if that is what you love! Both make me very happy....most of the time!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Rena67 said:


> I laughed at this  thought it was funny snobby knitters hahahha I knit I crochet I paint I sew I paper craft in fact I love to make things but am rubbish at cooking lol and am not a snob in any of my crafts this post has me giggling never heard of a snobby knitter
> 
> thanks for the laugh
> Rena the non snobby crafter


DITTO to everything you said! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> I had no idea, thank you for that bit of history! I've also seen photos of Japanese women in the WWII internment camps crocheting some of the most beautiful, elegant pieces. My guess is that it was a way to pass the time under very difficult circumstances. I can't understand anyone thinking crocheters are 'beneath' them - there are some astounding works that come from those hooks!


Very interesting! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I have only found one snobbish knitter( no actually down right rude.) I was admiring a shawl she had made (this was at a craft fair) I asked her some questions and she said if you think I am going to share any of my ideas or know hows with anyone you are wrong. This is how I make money. Being a knitter I had planned on buying the shawl, because I had never seen the yarn she had used and it looked difficult. Well , I walked away after that remark. Later I found the yarn and made my own, yes I had trouble but I did it.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy in retirement said:


> I have only found one snobbish knitter( no actually down right rude.) I was admiring a shawl she had made (this was at a craft fair) I asked her some questions and she said if you think I am going to share any of my ideas or know hows with anyone you are wrong. This is how I make money. Being a knitter I had planned on buying the shawl, because I had never seen the yarn she had used and it looked difficult. Well , I walked away after that remark. Later I found the yarn and made my own, yes I had trouble but I did it.


GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

We are all snobbish; it's just to the degree.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

I knit and crochet and have never come across any snobbery, but my SIL, who breeds dog, once told me she thought I was mad when I was going tho' my cross stitch phase....and she was serious...... :?


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Becca said:


> We are all snobbish; it's just to the degree.


I just don't know if I see it that way. I suppose we're all, maybe unconsciously, snobby about certain things, but if you like a pattern I've knit and I could legally share it with you, I would. If I have yarn you'd die for (and I'm not also dying for it ;-) ), it's yours. There's really nothing so important to me in knitting that I would be needing to hold it over anyone's head. And I think most people here would agree, but I will definitely give your comment more thought. It's always good to get a nudge to rethink the way I see the world and the way I behave.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't even know how to be snobby. I do both and am learning to quilt. I think crafting no mater what kind is beautiful. Being able to create something out of basically nothing, it doesn't get any better.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I learned to crochet first (about age 4) and spent many, many years crocheting before learning to knit (at age 20). I had SUCH a hard time learning to knit until a German lady showed me how to knit combination (yarn in right hand knit through the back loop). Then I was off like a bullet. I now prefer knitting because overall it is easier, especially when it comes to complex, detailed patterns.

As far as snobs, this group of people is just exactly like every other group of people in the whole world. Some are snobs and know everything believing others know nothing but most are kind, gentle, loving people who want to help all who come along. One of the ways I've avoided getting into the "weeds" is not to follow every post in any topic. 

IMHO, if you want to both crochet and knit, learn crochet first as it is a bit harder overall but fairly easy to learn the basics. Then you can learn to knit with the yarn in your left hand either continental (which is knit exactly like the English method but yarn in left hand) or comibination as I do.


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Personalities don't change no matter the chosen craft. I am a believer of the golden rule & practice it accordingly. Since I am a long way from knowing all there is to know about knitting & crocheting, I find it quite useful to see what other have to say.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Snobs are just insecure people trying to be superior. There are fantastic knitters and crocheters. I applaud you learning both crafts at the same time. Very difficult but doable. Do not allow anyone to discourage you. This forum has an wonderful mix of experts and they are so generous. Please enjoy your new crafts and should you need any help know it is but a click away.


----------



## MizTinker (Dec 1, 2014)

Have never given it a thought and probably will not start now lol!


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I am new to knitting... I was told that knitters are more snobbish....


I've been told the same thing, usually right after the person learned that I knit -- so they were really saying "You're a snob." And that's what it's about, putting the knitter on the defensive and making the knitter question herself or himself. There will be exceptions, of course. But every person who's told me that turned out to be a putdown artist, no matter what the subject, and pretty practiced at it. If the person who told you said "I've heard that..." as if it were just a rumor -- oh, no, of course she wasn't saying that _herself_ -- you might want to be skeptical every time she opens her mouth.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mirium said:


> I've been told the same thing, usually right after the person learned that I knit -- so they were really saying "You're a snob." And that's what it's about, putting the knitter on the defensive and making the knitter question herself or himself. There will be exceptions, of course. But every person who's told me that turned out to be a putdown artist, no matter what the subject, and pretty practiced at it. If the person who told you said "I've heard that..." as if it were just a rumor -- oh, no, of course she wasn't saying that _herself_ -- *you might want to be skeptical every time she opens her mouth.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pat T (Dec 19, 2014)

Could not agree with you more!!!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope not here! Find a bunch of knitter and crocher angels far as I am concerned....for alllllllllllllll over the world...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Janci said:


> I have been crocheting since I was a very little girl....probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 70 years! Nobody in my family that I knew of knitted so there was noone to encourage or teach me the skill. I still take pride in some doll clothes that I made before my life turned into double digits! Then, once I became an adult and had some time, I always wanted to learn to knit because I thought that the knitted clothes were more appealing to me...but still never got the opportunity to learn until after I retired. That desire to learn still lingered and tho I now live in TX where not a lot of warm winter clothing is needed, I bought myself a book titled, "I Can't believe I am Knitting!". It came with a small kit of what I needed to accomplish that....and the rest is history.
> I recently posted a link that states knitting is healthy. Maybe you can find it under search with the title " This is likely to be of interest to all!" I fully agree with what that says. But, to answer your query....
> 
> Personally, I think both crafts have their own benefits. Having crocheted nearly all of my life, I don't get the sense of learning that I get from knitting. Knitting has given me a certain sense of excitement because there are SO many things to be learned and seems like new ones are continually popping up. There seems to be a science involved in it .... I HAVE found that knitters seem to be more passionate about their craft...and that there definitely is a group of people who have been labelled "Yarn snobs", not without reason because of the variety of yarns available to us (if we are lucky!) Had never known of anything comparable to that in those who love their crocheting. BUT...I do think that knitting is a more widespread craft (over the world) and I, for just one, am very happy to have found this site so I can get in on all the knowledge....even when some of the comments lean toward "snobbishness". So what? A lot of what is true for each of is is how we respond to it in the first place. "Judge not lest ye be judged." I feel blessed to be a part of this bunch!
> ...


I'm just certain that crocheting is just as healthy as knitting, in my case probably more so in spite of the fact that I've been a knitter for 35 years and a crocheter for only three. Crocheting seems easier and more relaxing to me--not that way for everyone, though ;~D! Perhaps it's because of my arthritic hands?


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


I'll drink to that! (hic)


----------



## Nanny Chacombe (Jan 2, 2015)

I am too new to have come across anyone snobby yet but if I do I will ride above whatever is said. I bought a second hand knitting machine only because I need a new project and I go to charity shops for cones of wool and not afraid to admit it. I have long since forgotten how to knit by hand. As for crochet, years ago I taught my aunt to crochet squares (she was an avid knitter) and in next to no time she was crochetting all manner of wonderful things and I am still only doing squares about 30 years later. Live and let live and if you can help people along the way then do so. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I do both you meet these kind of people in every faucet of life not just crafts 
To each there own just enjoy what you do, Life is to short to be sobbish about anything.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You will find people with any craft often think their craft is better ôr their way is better. Just read and make your own decisions.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I am new to knitting. I was amazed to hear of personality differences between knitters and crocheters. I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really? Crochet does seem faster, and more patterns are found for fun stuff (like puppets, stuffed animals and embellishments). But really, do the choice of patterns mean knitters are more 'stuck up'?
> Within the last five months, I have also tried to learn to crochet. I do find the mechanics of it more difficult: holding the yarn for the correct tension, seeing the proper insertion point of the stitch for the hook, and counting the stitches. But, is this because I'm trying to learn both knit and crochet simultaneously? So, let me ask...
> I've tried both skills and am still learning. I certainly don't want to be judged based on the fiber art I have chosen to learn. What do you think; are knitters snobbier?


It is absolutely dependent upon the individual. Some knitters are knit snobs. Some knitters just enjoy that craft more and don't show any animosity toward crocheters, needle pointers, tatters, etc. Conversely, some people are crochet snobs. I think most of us are stronger in some crafts than others but to disparage other crafts is the sign of a person who is a jerk whatever their craft of choice may be.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> I honestly don't care what other people think of me. My DIL's mom doesn't have a clue why I enjoy knitting and reading - because those are not HER interests. Be content in your own life.
> It'll be interesting to see what others think, but it won't change the way I feel about my life.


 :thumbup: well said


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

I find the people on this site are for the most part very kind and helpful. I feel what ever one does whether knitting or crocheting is a personnel chose. I enjoy seeing what everone has made. I hope you enjoy this site as much as I do!!!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dlclose said:


> I have met some who are. But they may just be more opinionated people in the first place. I also have met some crocheters who put any knitters' work to shame. I have also met some crafters who are yarn snobs and will only use yarn that would put me in the poor house. I say make what you like whatever way you like. Most KPers will appreciate your work!


Very well said!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I consider myself an experienced intermediate knitter and I enjoy the challenge of learning new things. I also like the finished knitted "fabric" better than crochet. I also crochet, though not nearly as much as consequently not as well. All that being said, if I need a baby blanket NOW, I fall back on an old shell stitch crochet pattern that I can knock out in less than a day! And by the way, snobbish is not in my vocabulary


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Some things look better knitted and some look better crocheted. To me it depends on what it is. I like knitted sweaters better. I have crocheted doilies and afghans and enjoyed doing it. I have never had a reason to be snobby and honestly don't know how to be, but I have run into some that are. I don't let them have the satisfaction of snubbing me so I ignore them. That's the only way I have found to handle people like that. In Oct. I joined a yarn club at the library near my home, mainly to please my daughter who seemed to believe I needed to get out and meet people. The ladies are regulars who have been getting together for some time so they're clanish. But I don't see this as snobbery. Although they seem to pair up because most of them are making pretty much the same things. They usually like the same seats each week, so I sit alone in my usual seat. I wouldn't dream of breaking into their arrangement. We do talk some, and I walk around the room and look at their projects. They are friendly enough but they talk about people and things I don't know about. But I do enjoy getting out and joining in with them. They've never made me feel unwelcome.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Snobbishness can come out of anyone - no matter the craft.


That's about the size of it, I think.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have recently learned to begin my large crocheted afghans with the crochet hook cast on. So, I start with a knitting needle packed full of stitches, and work the first row of my crochet project off of that knitting needle! I only need it for the start, so I'm rarely seen doing it; I begin things at home, not in public. Why do this? It is the only way I seem to be able to have a long foundation row that is *as elastic* as the rest of the item. YMMV.
> 
> That's interesting. I just start the chain with a larger hook than I intend to use for the rest of the project. There's always a new trick to try. Some work better than others but it's always fun trying.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I find it silly to be snobby about anything. There are beautiful, difficult things to be made in both knitting and crocheting. I do both, but don't think one is "better" than the other. No, I do not think knitters are snobbier than crocheters.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

The majority of members on KP are friendly and helpful. I have learned different techniques, great ideas, and viewed so many beautiful items. Needlework is relaxing and a great stress reliever so I always encourage people to give whatever is their choice a try. Anywhere you go there will always be someone who is a spoil sport...my choice is to just ignore them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> ... That's interesting. I just start the chain with a larger hook than I intend to use for the rest of the project. There's always a new trick to try. Some work better than others but it's always fun trying.


Every time I tried that (larger hook for foundation), I've found myself at the end some subsequent row ... still using the larger hook!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Are you saying that the doilies that are sold at the Dollar store aren't mass produce? I brought one in one time to my knitting and crocheting group they told me sometimes its hard to see if it was done by hand or machine. You have me confused.


I've seen the doilies at the dollar store and they are not crocheted no matter what the tag says. It is a lace like fabric, but definitely not crochet...I'm talking about the very thin lace like fabric that is flat and has no surface texture like what they use for tablecloths & kitchen curtains. Sometimes you even see plastic tablecloths printed with crochet patterns to simulate crochet.

There are other doilies, such as those sold at Joann's & Michael's in the craft section that are textured and made with very loosely plied inexpensive thread in an ecru or off white yarn. Those are indeed hand crocheted & are in a way "mass produced" by workers in third world countries...usually China. Since they are paid by the piece, the more items they make the more they earn. I have been crocheting for over 50 years & can easily tell by looking at a piece if it is crocheted or not. Hand crochet has a definite surface texture & on close inspection you can see the actual structure of the stitches. Although there are "so called" crochet machines in the textile industry, what they produce is not really crochet, but a very poor imitation thereof.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I tried that (larger hook for foundation), I've found myself at the end some subsequent row ... still using the larger hook!


I just mentioned learning different techiques/ideas on KP and Jessica-Jean you have been the supplier of many of them!! Your cast on suggestion is one I do intend to start using more. I use a variety of different cast ons, but except for provisional stitches haven't used this as much. You are correct, it would be an answer for project requiring a large amount of stitches to be cast on.


----------



## Piki (Nov 11, 2014)

There are times when somebody not part of a club or a click, labeled snobbish...so the shoe can be on the wrong foot. Misjudging is easy, specially when somebody is learning something unfamiliar and expects smooth road to accomplishment.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't say I have found either knitters or crocheters are snobbish at all. I do both and like both. Just depends on the project I am working on. If a person is a snob about the craft they do, then they are probably snobs anyway. Here on KP there are many talented people who do other crafts as well and I don't think any of them are snobs.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

When I run into someone I'm sure is trying to be snobbish, I make an effort to charm the socks off them!


----------



## Blodwen (Jan 9, 2012)

Not on topic but I do love your quote re: re abandoned animals. I too am a devoted animal lover!


----------



## Blodwen (Jan 9, 2012)

Not on topic but I do love your quote re: re abandoned animals. I too am a devoted animal lover!


----------



## Blodwen (Jan 9, 2012)

Hear hear!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Piki said:


> ... *smooth road to accomplishment*.


Is there anything worth learning or doing that has that? If so, then I've been living life all wrong, because nothing seems to come easily or go smoothly! ... Except money. _That_ goes all too easily!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Well...I make my own vanilla out of store brand real vanilla and a split vanilla bean.Store it in rear of spice rack for a year. Use it next Xmas.
Make my own yogurt.
I've been called a vanilla snob.
And a yogurt snob.
I but yarn that costs a lot,as I like the way merino/silk feels on my feet.
I stretch my budget to afford $28 sock yarn.
Perhaps where the" snobbish" label applies is in the cost of Angola,merino,alpaca,etc.?
Perhaps,also,because of the seemingly endless ways to combine knit/purl stitches and it taking decades to learn the combos? 
I think I may be a knit snob,actually.
Sorry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ummirain said:


> ... I think I may be a knit snob,actually.
> Sorry.


No, the 'snob' part is only applicable to those who actively denigrate others who don't do as they do or think as they think. To my mind, that only-_my_-way-to-do/think attitude denotes a snob.

Everyone is free to prefer whatever they want; it's putting down the 'other' that's just plain rude. (I'm attempting to be polite.)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Isabel said:


> When I run into someone I'm sure is trying to be snobbish, I make an effort to charm the socks off them!


Does that work? Even at my age, I'm still surprised when I run into really confirmed snobs and would love to find a way to disarm them. I don't see them nearly as often these days, but still.....


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

My knitting group are a bunch of fun loving,crazy ladies.
There were a few that came once or twice, but they couldn't get the stick out and needed to get it surgically removed we think... &#128563;


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

KnitPick1,
I thought of this when I read your post.
This is what we walk into on Bingo Night at our community center where we live


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> ... This is what we walk into on Bingo Night at our community center where we live


Yup! Cat: the _ultimate_ snob!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it depends on the person, not the craft. I knit and crochet. I was young when I learnt both. Happy crafting.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I say "to each their own". I do both and depending on the style of the item I want to make, I'll knit or crochet it. If I want more lacy, I'll crochet, and if I want more firm and solid, I'll knit. I love to do both!!!!


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

I knit...crochet...etc.
What I like about crochet...I take my crochet with me where ever I go...I never get frustrated when I have to wait for attention at BANK..DOCTOR..STAND IN QUEUE. Knitting I do at home...also have a knitting machine.I am the Boss of me.
ENJOY WHATEVER YOU DO.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

A snob to me is a person that looks down their nose at the person they deem unworthy of their time, experience, caring or friendship. They do not share and do not seem to care if you mind or not. It is rudeness to some, to them just a way of life. I could not say if they are knitters or crocheters, better or worse cause snobs have no place in my life and I do not share any more of my time than is necessary with people like that.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

My Grandmothers both crocheted. I do a little. I like knitting, the end results & the feel of the creation better than crocheted items. They made beautiful, complex thread doilies. I have never attempted that. Snobbery is a form of prejudice. And all prejudice comes out of fear that one is not good enough, that we are less than the other who is just different. Interests,skills,financial resources all vary. Acceptance is key to harmony.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

My Grandmothers both crocheted. I do a little. I like knitting, the end results & the feel of the creation better than crocheted items. They made beautiful, complex thread doilies. I have never attempted that. Snobbery is a form of prejudice. And all prejudice comes out of fear that one is not good enough, that we are less than the other who is just different. Interests,skills,financial resources all vary. Acceptance is key to harmony.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Difference I find between knitting and crochet is that crochet takes more yarn then knitt for the same project.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Martha Darbonne said:


> I am new to knitting. I was amazed to hear of personality differences between knitters and crocheters. I was told that knitters are more snobbish. Really? Crochet does seem faster, and more patterns are found for fun stuff (like puppets, stuffed animals and embellishments). But really, do the choice of patterns mean knitters are more 'stuck up'?
> Within the last five months, I have also tried to learn to crochet. I do find the mechanics of it more difficult: holding the yarn for the correct tension, seeing the proper insertion point of the stitch for the hook, and counting the stitches. But, is this because I'm trying to learn both knit and crochet simultaneously? So, let me ask...
> I've tried both skills and am still learning. I certainly don't want to be judged based on the fiber art I have chosen to learn. What do you think; are knitters snobbier?


Sadly, there are some who think that knitting is superior to crochet. They tend to hear the word "crochet" and immediately think of the late '60's and early '70's and the Granny Square Everything. Others think that some crochet garments don't drape as nicely as knitted garments, without realizing that designs have come a long way, and a "chunky crocheted worsted yarn" sweater isn't the only kind you can make.... You can crochet with thinner yarns, and get a lovely draped garment. Still others tend to think in terms of "crochet for crafts" and "knit for garments", without understanding or remembering that you can crochet garments and you can knit crafts!

But, don't feel too badly - there are many knitters who look down on other knitters, too! I've had knitters tell me that because I knit things using acrylic yarn, I can't/shouldn't call myself a "knitter". Only people who knit with wool or other natural fibres should consider themselves "true knitters".

But, fortunately, those examples are outweighed by the knitters who can also crochet, and enjoy doing both; as well as those who can do one technique, but are willing and desiring to learn the other. And then there are those who, for whatever reason, just can't get the hang of both, but do one with pride, and admire and appreciate those who can do the other!

I am lucky to be one who can do both knit and crochet, and while as a personal thing, I prefer knitted garments to crochet ones, it doesn't mean I have never crocheted a garment, or wouldn't do another in the future.


----------



## Martha Darbonne (May 26, 2014)

Hi, All!
I knew I could rely on KP followers to offer their objective opinions. My question was not intended to be 'naughty' but merely inquisitive since I am new to trying both knit and now crochet. I truly was stunned to hear from several individuals (face-to-face, not KP responders), that there are different personalities between these two specialty crafts.
Perhaps any snobbishness does come from a LYS experience that one individual had. I think it's a shame if that's the case. To me, seeing yarns displayed is a beautiful palette. It is a feast for the eyes; then, I want to feel most every skein! How helpful owners of a LYS could be than talking about their wares to a customer standing in their brick and mortar shop?
I would love to learn more about the different types of yarn and their uses. I don't mean the weight of the yarn only. The natural fibers or combinations (I know that probably isn't the right term) and for what type of garment each is suited.
It's been great to read your quick & insightful responses. I have only received positive input and assistance from any person who knits or crochets - and, of course, that includes KP! 
I'll soon post pictures of both my knit and crochet endeavors - Martha.


----------



## Piki (Nov 11, 2014)

Sometimes learners expect smooth easy way to accomplishment. Sometimes I had to really work and had a lot restarts. Some of us more use to frustrations and just try harder to learn. Each person deveops individual limits before succeeding, giving up, finding a characteristics to lighten the load.
I do knit,chrochet some, needle point here and there,one cross stitch and did sewing for personal use,of cause cooking and som other stuff. My most memorable situation dated to 1970sh,when I tied to prepare a dish with roux.......turned out extremely tick, the spoon stood up in it. Additional tries did not help! So I gave up for the time, very discouraged, made look and feel ridiculous about my cooking to my family. made a a good story, generated a lot of laugh in company until a kind soul pulle m aside and asked: are you awere the difference between all purpose and self rising flours? For roux all purpose flour I used. The other flour contains baking power! So this is one of mye stories, that you maybe was not interested to spent time on.
Anyway I am working on my new year resolution, organizing my stash of yarns, patterns, books and everything else. Time to set limits.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

charbaby said:


> ... *Snobbery is a form of prejudice. And all prejudice comes out of fear that one is not good enough, that we are less than the other who is just different.* Interests,skills,financial resources all vary. Acceptance is key to harmony.


Charbaby, you have hit the nail on the head! Thank you very much for that insight.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, the 'snob' part is only applicable to those who actively denigrate others who don't do as they do or think as they think. To my mind, that only-_my_-way-to-do/think attitude denotes a snob.
> 
> Everyone is free to prefer whatever they want; it's putting down the 'other' that's just plain rude. (I'm attempting to be polite.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I find it silly to be snobby about anything. There are beautiful, difficult things to be made in both knitting and crocheting. I do both, but don't think one is "better" than the other. No, I do not think knitters are snobbier than crocheters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And I will add that crocheting is known to be faster. I, am not a fast knitter but there are some out there. My SIL (RIP) she was a tornado at crocheting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a thought. _Because_ crochet can use up more yarn per square area of fabric, I choose to knit the more expensive yarns I get and crochet the cheaper ones. Might not work for everyone, but that's what I do. I want to stretch out those dearer yarns!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Does that work? Even at my age, I'm still surprised when I run into really confirmed snobs and would love to find a way to disarm them. I don't see them nearly as often these days, but still.....


Well, no, it doesn't always work -- at least maybe not right then. If it doesn't seem to, I don't let it get to me. (As I age, I'm more selective about what I let bother me, haha.) And you never know if perhaps you've planted a tiny seed that could get nourished later from another source. And, though this may not resonate with some, I try to keep an attitude of prayer and compassion toward anyone I meet who seems to have a problem. It would be foolish of me to throw stones!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I chuckled when I saw that my comment will be beyond pg.18. You will have a lot of opinions/comments re snobbery. Ha!

I don't think we are snobs. Like everything in life -- there are some that have had more opportunities and can afford more than some of us. I'm happy for them but I'm happy as a clam doing my own thing. You will meet all kinds of folks on this site. So many that are so talented, helpful and kind. Some not so much maybe but we are all different. I love it here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> I chuckled when I saw that my comment will be beyond pg.18. You will have a lot of opinions/comments re snobbery. Ha!
> 
> I don't think we are snobs. Like everything in life -- there are some that have had more opportunities and can afford more than some of us. I'm happy for them but I'm happy as a clam doing my own thing. You will meet all kinds of folks on this site. So many that are so talented, helpful and kind. Some not so much maybe but we are all different. I love it here.


We probably have more in common than stuff that separates us. I have also met some wonderful people here, including major talents like Designer, Darowil, and Jessica Jean who are generous with all sorts of help and have helped make me a stronger knitter.

I have also met some people who really need a mental health support group, they are so hostile and unpleasant. But they make me happy I am not like that, that most of the people I meet on KP are delightful and kind, and that I don't know them personally. At least I hope I don't!! Ha Ha

Happy new year and happy needle work!


----------



## Martha Darbonne (May 26, 2014)

I have to agree that I have received nothing but support from knitters on KP. And, with reading the comments, I know I will receive support from crocheters, too.
Those individuals who experienced stuck-up people, whether at LYS or from one-on-one interactions, were unfortunate. I have had nothing but support from those who have been knitting/crocheting for 20-40 years. A negative attitude certainly gives the wrong impression!
I appreciate everyone's input. There was no question in my mind, but now I can say to any doubters that I confirmed that it is a MYTH that knitters are snobby...
Long live fiber arts - and artisans!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Certainly anybody can be snobby, but around here, crochet is treated like the red-headed step child. I have no idea why. My own (very unscientific) survey shows few people doing both crocheting and knitting. I love both and have done for decades. I'm guessing just because I'm newer to it that knitting seems a bit harder. I'm also confused as to the discussions about crocheting or knitting taking more yarn. My patterns don't seem similar enough to judge, and both sides of the argument have dedicated followers.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Sadly, there are some who think that knitting is superior to crochet. They tend to hear the word "crochet" and immediately think of the late '60's and early '70's and the Granny Square Everything. Others think that some crochet garments don't drape as nicely as knitted garments, without realizing that designs have come a long way, and a "chunky crocheted worsted yarn" sweater isn't the only kind you can make.... You can crochet with thinner yarns, and get a lovely draped garment. Still others tend to think in terms of "crochet for crafts" and "knit for garments", without understanding or remembering that you can crochet garments and you can knit crafts!
> 
> But, don't feel too badly - there are many knitters who look down on other knitters, too! I've had knitters tell me that because I knit things using acrylic yarn, I can't/shouldn't call myself a "knitter". Only people who knit with wool or other natural fibres should consider themselves "true knitters".
> 
> ...


I've seen the same prejudice! The yarn bit is the silliest, in my opinion. I would never make a new mother a fancy wool yarn baby blanket, no matter the softness. As if the poor woman wants to be sleep deprived and concerned about ruining an expensive hand knit!

I use soft acrylics in glorious shades for everyone who isn't a knitter themselves, for both parties peace of mind!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

leeannj said:


> Certainly anybody can be snobby, but around here, crochet is treated like the red-headed step child. I have no idea why. My own (very unscientific) survey shows few people doing both crocheting and knitting. I love both and have done for decades. I'm guessing just because I'm newer to it that knitting seems a bit harder. I'm also confused as to the discussions about crocheting or knitting taking more yarn. My patterns don't seem similar enough to judge, and both sides of the argument have dedicated followers.


I love both also! My grandmother crocheted thread her entire life, my mother couldn't hold a crochet hook, but knits beautifully. I am equally devoted!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

leeannj said:


> Certainly anybody can be snobby, but around here, crochet is treated like the red-headed step child. I have no idea why. My own (very unscientific) survey shows few people doing both crocheting and knitting. I love both and have done for decades. I'm guessing just because I'm newer to it that knitting seems a bit harder. I'm also confused as to the discussions about crocheting or knitting taking more yarn. My patterns don't seem similar enough to judge, and both sides of the argument have dedicated followers.


I knit more than I crochet. Mainly it is easier on my arthritic hands, and I make socks much of the time. But there are some gorgeous dimensional effects you can only get with crochet. You need to choose the technique that gives you the result you want.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I made,one Thanksgiving,a pumpkin pie from scratch,using a real pumpkin,but forgot the eggs!
Kids ate it with spoons.
Is the topic of 40 plus Thanksgiving pies that were nearly perfect?
No, it's...remember the time mom......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ummirain said:


> I made,one Thanksgiving,a pumpkin pie from scratch,using a real pumpkin,but forgot the eggs!
> Kids ate it with spoons.
> Is the topic of 40 plus Thanksgiving pies that were nearly perfect?
> No, it's...remember the time mom......


Of course! Rotten kids!! They're all the same!


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

What a strange observation. I have been knitting for around 45 years and I also sometimes do crochet as well but have never thought one more important than the other. They are both useful and I must say I much prefer knitting as I can get my teeth into much more complicated and challenging projects but I would never say one was 'better' than the other and have never observed any snobbishness about either discipline!?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ginafranks said:


> What a strange observation. I have been knitting for around 45 years and I also sometimes do crochet as well but have never thought one more important than the other. They are both useful and I must say I much prefer knitting as I can get my teeth into much more complicated and challenging projects but I would never say one was 'better' than the other and have never observed any snobbishness about either discipline!?


Then you have been lucky. It's awful to get a cold reception in a local yarn shop (LYS), just because you're working on crochet instead of knitting and/or working with synthetic yarn instead of wool. Egos are fragile things - at least at some ages for some folks - and such a put-down is unnecessary and can be cruel. The nearest LYS to me is the one I visit the least, _because_ of the very negative attitude of its (now deceased) owner.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so sorry I am late in answering this but have had computer problems. I have a brand new one now. 

Just because I don't like using 100% acrylic and like wool. wool blends, I am not a snob for those who use 100% acrylic, there are varied reasons for that. My girlfriend who another friend and I have taught to knit on the trains only uses acrylic for both her crocheting and knitting. \

I admire other peoples work and have not found anyone snobbish on this site except for maybe one person, but hey it is up to her. My children call me a snob, but I am an outgoing person, speak to anyone and have a lot of acquaintances at the railway station. I don't think I am a snob. I am the co-venor of the Knitters Guild of NSW Inc at Blaxland, Blue Mountains group. I have made a lot of friends there all from different backgrounds and in this group a lot of us crochet as well as knit. There are none of us that are snobs.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Snobbery, sillyiness or ignorance... I once had a person tell me I wasn't that great at sewing because I could not sew without a store bought pattern. She wanted me to make something for her by just looking.
She couldn't sew, knit or crochet.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My sister told my mum her tension was all out. Mum had given up knitting because of arthritic hands, but decided after three years to take it up again. Of course her tension wouldn't be as good as what it was like before she gave up in the first place. My mum was very hurt and I told mum that she was a good knitter so keep going. She couldn't have been that bad as she knits for charity and they love her work.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I've encountered a few people who said they thought knitted things were better then crochet....a couple of those people don't know the difference...

I think it's good to know both skills.... I sometimes crochet edges on knits...some people use crochet hooks to help pick up and knit sts.... I like the crochet cast on.... And a hook is a life saver if you drop a st. In knitting.

Keep on having fun with string, sticks and hooks!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> I've encountered a few people who said they thought knitted things were better then crochet....a couple of those people don't know the difference...
> 
> I think it's good to know both skills.... I sometimes crochet edges on knits...some people use crochet hooks to help pick up and knit sts.... I like the crochet cast on.... And a hook is a life saver if you drop a st. In knitting.
> 
> Keep on having fun with string, sticks and hooks!


Agreed that it is helpful to use various tools and techniques. But if you can't master one or the other, so what? Do what you enjoy, do what you believe you do well, and don't listen to nay sayers.

Haven't you found that the biggest complainers, snobs, whatever are the ones who can't do something and are envious of those who can? They seem to think that by putting others down they raise themselves in contrast. Sorry fools, they should figure out how to do something positive and take pride in their accomplishments.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Haven't you found that the biggest complainers, snobs, whatever are the ones who can't do something and are envious of those who can? They seem to think that by putting others down they raise themselves in contrast. Sorry fools, they should figure out how to do something positive and take pride in their accomplishments.


Or they think that THEIR way is the ONLY way it should ever be done. I've had that problem with people who don't like that I'm a thrower and to them continental is the only -right- way to knit. And a few others who have told me to throw away my dpns and do 2 circs or magic loop (which I've given good trys to both and found that, for me, they just make knitting a chore instead of a delight).

I'll do what works for me and hope that everyone else will do exactly the same.


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

If someone has a problem with me, it's just that, their problem.
It's a small world after all and we all need to get along.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I think each crocheting and knitting have their strong points. There are some things you cannot acheive doing the other. 

I think both are necessary! 

I do have to agree, that I have met many a knitter of the snobbish mentality.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree with all the posts I have read so far. There are going to be very opinionated people. But You can't believe everything you read. Like someone mentioned snobbery is a personality trait and it would probably be carried into that persons life no matter what they do. 

So if you want to try both crocheting and knitting so be it. I learned crocheting when I was around 7 watching a neighbor lady whip up baby blankets, one after another. I just recently taught how to knit myself. It's coming along slowly but surely.

Don't let anyones comments sway what you feel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Or they think that THEIR way is the ONLY way it should ever be done. I've had that problem with people who don't like that I'm a thrower and to them continental is the only -right- way to knit. And a few others who have told me to throw away my dpns and do 2 circs or magic loop (which I've given good trys to both and found that, for me, they just make knitting a chore instead of a delight).
> 
> I'll do what works for me and hope that everyone else will do exactly the same.


The truth is not how you knit but the outcome of your work.

In my knitting group. Everyone knits a little differently some do the English method, Continental method, we even have a woman who was taught knitting in England who uses straight knitting needles, she always puts one needle under her arm and holds it there while she knits. She knits with a fast speed. The last time we got together I just sat and watch everyone knit. I was fascinated by the different methods each knitter did their knitting.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

grandmann said:


> T
> In my knitting group. Everyone knits a little differently some do the English method, Continental method, we even have a woman who was taught knitting in England who uses straight knitting needles, she always puts one needle under her arm and holds it there while she knits.


My mother-in-law (in the Netherlands) knitted like that. My husband never understood why I don't.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually this woman was saying that when she was in school they were really strict about keeping both needles under their arms. She said eventually she learned to do away with one needle free. The reason why they did this she claims is there wasn't much room so they didn't want anyone pointing their needles into each other. I guess it is the same principle of knitters that use circular needles for straight knitting.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

skeever4298 said:


> I agree with all the posts I have read so far. There are going to be very opinionated people. But You can't believe everything you read. Like someone mentioned snobbery is a personality trait and it would probably be carried into that persons life no matter what they do.
> 
> So if you want to try both crocheting and knitting so be it. I learned crocheting when I was around 7 watching a neighbor lady whip up baby blankets, one after another. I just recently taught how to knit myself. It's coming along slowly but surely.
> 
> Don't let anyones comments sway what you feel


Absolutely. Life is too short to waste worrying about the opinions of stiff necked people. Have fun with your craft of choice, and any mistake is a personal design element.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

There are snobs everywhere, knitting, crochet, book clubs, wine tasting, the list can go on. My peeve is the so called yarn snobs, who look down on the ones that can't afford to spend big $$ on yarn.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> There are snobs everywhere, knitting, crochet, book clubs, wine tasting, the list can go on. My peeve is the so called yarn snobs, who look down on the ones that can't afford to spend big $$ on yarn.


I hate that, too. What really irks me is that they don't understand those of us who normally would knit with better yarns but choose some instances not to.

Do they really think I was going to use cashmere or alpaca to knit for my nephew and wife's triplets? Or for any baby, for that matter, that will using things day to day. (I do splurge on christening shawl yarn). New parents, even of a single, have enough to do without having to worry about hand washing and special care.

Same goes for some seniors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> ... My peeve is the so called yarn snobs, who look down on the ones that can't afford to spend big $$ on yarn.


Those are the same ones who look down on users of public transit or bicycle, while they drive - alone - their gas-guzzling four-wheel-drive SUVs around the city. They are snobs in every facet of their lives, dropping names they think will make _them_ look important.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I hate that, too. What really irks me is that they don't understand those of us who normally would knit with better yarns but choose some instances not to.
> 
> Do they really think I was going to use cashmere or alpaca to knit for my nephew and wife's triplets? Or for any baby, for that matter, that will using things day to day. (I do splurge on christening shawl yarn). New parents, even of a single, have enough to do without having to worry about hand washing and special care.
> 
> Same goes for some seniors.


Absolutely. And when we knit for donations to organizations we are cautioned to use yarn that will be washable in any circumstances.


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

I absolutely love my LYS
I was in there the other day and I recognized a relatively affluent woman in the Washington social scene was complaining that she needed to be out of there in 5 minutes and that her driver would be waiting. She had placed a large order of high end fibers.
The owner looked at her explained that there were 3 people ahead of her(including a woman with a ball of acrylic and an older pattern, she only needed some instruction)she was welcome to either extend her time there to complete her transaction or feel free to stop back in at her convenience.
I love that place!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dnorthrop said:


> I absolutely love my LYS
> I was in there the other day and I recognized a relatively affluent woman in the Washington social scene was complaining that she needed to be out of there in 5 minutes and that her driver would be waiting. She had placed a large order of high end fibers.
> The owner looked at her explained that there were 3 people ahead of her(including a woman with a ball of acrylic and an older pattern, she only needed some instruction)she was welcome to either extend her time there to complete her transaction or feel free to stop back in at her convenience.
> I love that place!!!


 :thumbup: YES! You should give its name. Such a shop _deserves_ a free plug!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: YES! You should give its name. Such a shop _deserves_ a free plug!


And location. We do some traveling and I always look for yarn shops.


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Second Story Knit
Wisconsin Avenue
Bethesda, MD

The staff is fantastic


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dnorthrop said:


> Second Story Knit
> Wisconsin Avenue
> Bethesda, MD
> 
> The staff is fantastic


Link: http://www.secondstoryknits.com/


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

You do lovely work


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dnorthrop said:


> You do lovely work


Assuming that's aimed at me, thank you!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Dnorthrop said:


> I absolutely love my LYS
> I was in there the other day and I recognized a relatively affluent woman in the Washington social scene was complaining that she needed to be out of there in 5 minutes and that her driver would be waiting. She had placed a large order of high end fibers.
> The owner looked at her explained that there were 3 people ahead of her(including a woman with a ball of acrylic and an older pattern, she only needed some instruction)she was welcome to either extend her time there to complete her transaction or feel free to stop back in at her convenience.
> I love that place!!!


Isn't that what drivers are supposed to do, wait for their employers? What does he care how long she takes?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gina said:


> Isn't that what drivers are supposed to do, wait for their employers? What does he care how long she takes?


He doesn't, and neither does she. She was just trying to demonstrate how important she is in the world. I'm glad she failed that time, but I'd wager it works more often than not.


----------



## EmilyG48 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

